# St Barts...part 32



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all   

Happy chatting!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Rachel.

Hi girls, just wanted to quickly post so I didn't lose the thread. Just woken up. Got up this morning and was vaguely productive for a while but a sunbeam caught me and I napped for 2 hours!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Rachel - wow your girls are 1 yr 4 months 

Kyla - excellent idea, I'm off right now


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Susie - did you manage to treat yourself to anything nice? 

Ive been ringing around this morning and I dont have enough embies to go to Blast stage. Holly House want at least 5 and Isis want 6. Holly House said I might as well stay at Barts for the FET unless I want to go with a fresh IVF straight away. For that I will probably go to ISIS because they have a good reputation and their prices are much lower than Lister and a bit cheaper than Holly House too. I suppose its because they are out of London. I just need to check with my boss whether this would work logistically.
So I just need to discuss with hubby what he thinks we should do. Stay at Barts to use up the embies or go straight to a new cycle somewhere else.

Yes my boss is really good and he knows about the miscarriage. So when he calls I will have a chat with him.

Sue I told my brother everything today. Mainly because I just spoke to my mum and she managed to wind me up and so clearly Im not ok or back to normal. So I thought Id better warn him. Hes promised not to tell the rest of the family including my pregnant niece. So it might be that I pretend to have really bad flu this weekend so that I dont need to see any of them. 

Hi to everyone else
Jen x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Happygirlie 

1 year 7 months! They look very grown up and have personalities to go with it! True girlies! 

Rachel xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Rachel
Your little girlies look like little angels! 
Jen x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

A really quick hi so i don't loose this thread.

Speak Later.

Love Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I had my m/c on a Tuesday eve/Wed am & took Wed & Thurs off work (work p/t). Didn't go back until the following Tuesday, so I took a week.  However, everyone is different so you take as long as you need.  Like Sue said, you may want to tentatively go back on Monday & if you feel once you're there that you want to go home, then do so!

MIL told me recently that when she had her m/c (1st of 4!), she was off work for 3 weeks & in the end, her boss knocked on her door & told her she'd be better off being at work..he was right!  If you need me, you know where I am!

Sue - I'll be round for a cuddle once BF have settled into his new home!

Susie - How was your retail therapy?

Sam & I are meeting my cousin & her little girl tomorrow in Bluewater to do a bit of shopping too.  Really looking forward to it.  Have a good day tomorrow everyone

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

The night before I had my ERPC, I had a massive panic attack that was so severe that DH had to call an ambulance. Ive never had one before and was terrified at the time. Ive since Ive been teetering on the edge of another one (nearly had one first thing this morning) so Im not sure that Im ready to go back. I thought I would go back Monday but now Im not so sure.
Spoke to my boss yesterday and he is ok at the moment but Im sure he will run out of patience eventually.

Having said all that Ive tried to pick myself up today and tried to count all my blessings and as a result I dont feel so sorry for myself. Its just the panic attacks that are scaring me.

Love to all
Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen - you poor thing, hope you are feeling better tonight. Please don't worry about going to work on Monday - it sound as if you are not ready. Take a couple more days. Perhaps see how you feel by Wednesday. Try to do something relaxing over the weekend, perhaps go for a walk in the countryside? Wrap up warm though! Put yourself first.

Ron - how was Bluewater? Guess it was busy!! Did you start your Christmas shopping? I bet Sam will be very easy to buy for!

Hope everyone else has a good weekend. I'm off to watch Corrie!
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen -   Its so individual how long you need off. To be honest though after my ectopic I don't think I would have ever felt ready, but once I was back I was fine.  

Hettie - Hows things with you?  All still on track for FET?

Ron - I went to Lakeside today and bought some green kicker boots with my birthday money!    Off to Bluewater on Monday!!    Hoping to start my chrimbo shopping!

Kyla - Enjoying your free time? What you getting up to?

As for me had another scan today and I have another 3 follies so now have 6 between 12-20mm. EC booked in for Tuesday.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning

Jen - It doesn't sound like you're ready to go back to work yet.  Don't put pressure on yourself & just take a few extra days off.  In the meantime, rest as much as you can & try to do things that you enjoy.

Hettie - Sam loves wheels at the moment so yesterday I bought him a big dumper truck, a police car & fire engine (ones that he can wheel along as he crawls!).  I was soooooooo laden with other presents as well!!

Laura - I love Kickers.  My cousin's little girl had a pair on yesterday & I was eyeing them up..shame she's only 3!!!   Lakeside AND Bluewater...I'm soooooooo jealous!!! Great news re follies..good luck on Tuesday.

We're off to 2 birthday parties in 2 days..we'll need another weekend to recover!!!

Have a good day everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls
Yes I am anxious and will try to have another couple of days off. I spoke to my acupuncturist this morning and he said he can definitely help to calm me down so Im hoping to book something in for early next week.
I have a stressful weekend planned so I suppose thats why I cant relax. I have the husbands kids arriving soon (so not in the mood for them) and later I will see my niece who is 4 months pregnant and she doesnt know anything about me.
I cant wait for this weekend to be over.
Im more terrified about having another panic attack than anything else at the moment. Its actually swamping my miscarriage grief. And I know that will catch up with me eventually.
Dh has been annoying me because it seems as though hes done his 5 minutes of grieving but I spoke to him about it and he just said that hes trying not to think about whats happened, more that hes looking forward to the next step. And of course hes happy because he has his kids this weekend too.

Laura Im so pleased for you about the extra follies. Im wishing you loads and loads of luck for Tuesday hun. I hope you get some goodies!    

Hi Ron, hope you are enjoying your shopping. This christmas will be lovely for Sam to see all those pretty lights. Its magical for them

Hettie - hows it going this cycle? Whats the next step with you? 

Love to everyone else including Susie and Sue. Hope you are all ok?
Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Can you not put these people off?  You need to put yoursefl first.  

cold isn't it!!

X


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all my lovelies

Hope you are all keeping well & having nice weekends. I have just dropped dh & fd off at the local pub to watch the football so i just had a nice bath & now i am chilling out which is fab. I had a really nice day the other day with my sister thanks i found some nice bargains in the Choice store near us i brought a nice warm jumper for £8.99 & a really nice top for £1.99!! i so love bargains  

Laura - Wow sweetie that is great news about your follies, we all said don't stress . Tuesday will be here before you know it. I will send loads & tons of positive vibes your way & keep everything crossed!! my dh is geeting fed up with me crossing everything    . Good luck honey i will be thinking of you. What time is your appoinment??

Jen - aw... darling i so wish i could take your pain away from you & all your stresses & worries. If you need to get away you know where i am just call me darling. I will drop anything & come to see you or meet you if you needed you know that. Best of luck for you weekend not being too painful.  

Ron - I will tell you a quick Essex girl joke....i know sorry to all us Essex girls but this one is'nt too bad on us....honest.

What is a Essex girls favourite wine??

" i wanna go to Lakeside "(pretend i am saying it in a sqeeky whining voice)    sorry i am probarly laughing on my own!!

I love shopping in Lakeside or Bluewater not fussy.

Well girls whoever can get there (Lakeside or Bluewater) i think we should all meet up one day what you reckon??

Hello to Sue, Hettie, Lou, Tracey, Fran & anyone & everyone i have missed.

Take Care all

Lots of Love Susie XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

A quick hello to all hope you are all ok.

I have been a busy bee putting lucky 7's on Jen & Laura as someone somewhere is ruining them  

Laura good luck with your trigger injection or am i being dense   have you allready done it

Hope all is well

Lots of Love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah thanks Susie!  No I trigger tonight at 1am!    I've just got back from PC world and am planing to make my laptop wireless so I can surf from bed!!    Hopefully I'll be back soon!  Oh and I'm up for meeting up  hon.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Good luck for 1am..wishing you lots of juicy follies..remember it's quality that counts.

Jen - Hope the weekend's been bearable.  Please now take time out for YOU! 

Susie - I've heard that joke before but I still laugh everytime I hear it!!! 

I'm up for meeting up..can Sam come too 

We were due to go to 2 parties this weekend but ended up going to none because Sam came up in a rash. Making an appt at the docs tomorrow...I'm hoping it's not chickenpox.

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
Laura - fantastic news that you have more follies! Good luck for Tuesday.  
Ron - poor little Sam. Is he feeling poorly with the rash? Hope he is better soon. 
Susie - I like that Essex girl joke! Will try to remember that one - am rubbish at remembering jokes though!
Jen - I hope the w/e has not been too horrendous. Hopefully Monday you can spoil yourself with some me-time. Great idea to have some acupuncture. Try to arrange it for a time when you can go home afterwards and have a nap. I find acu always relaxes me and I always sleep well after it. Take care. 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Sunday!
My DH took me up to London for the day yesterday for my birthday. (It is tomorrow, but he will be working and does not get back till late) We had a lovely day. Went to Leicester Sq and bought tickets for a show in the evening (Avenue Q - a really funny show using muppets - a sort of musical Sesame St./Muppet show - adult version!! V. amusing ) During the day we had lunch in a trendy Chinese restaurant called Ping Pong, then took the bus to London Zoo and spent the afternoon there. Then before seeing the show, we had a lovely meal in an Italian restaurant we've been to before. Got home at 1 am with v.tired feet! I'm almost feeling that I can face being 40 now! Almost!

I'm back up to London on Tuesday for my next scan at the Lister. It will be day 13 of my cycle so they will be looking to see if I'm near ovulation. If I am, I will be given a trigger jab to take and then they will defrost my embies. So hopefully it should happen either at the end of this week or sometime next week. Will let you know!

Hettie x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry, me again!
Hettie x
P.S. I would love some more bubbles!!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Me again!!

Hettie have put you on a double 7 and my mouse is now tired  . I will get you on a triple 7 in the next few days for extra luck. Just noticed you have a lucky numbers of eggies in the freezer to that is great.   Sounds like you had a fab day yesterday for your birthday & i bet you slept well last night.
Wow lots of scans & excitement going on between you & Laura this week it is great!! 

I am sending tons of positive thoughts & will be thinking of you both all week & put you into my daily thoughts everynight....yes everyone i am mad & i talk to myself  ....ah all i do is thank who ever is listening that i am greatful for everyday with my dh & fd & all my family & how lucky i am. Silly i know but well thats me!!!    

Jen you are still in my thoughts everynight & i wish that it all starts getting a little easier for you & that you get stronger & are able to start looking forward without feeling so upset.

Ron - Hi ya what do you think....i would so love to meet Sam aswell that would be fab as long as i could get a cuddle off him if i was'nt too scarey   Gosh sorry you have missed all your parties this weekend & i hope it is not chickenpox. Is he ok otherwise?? I surpose the only positive thing is that if it is chickenpox that it is now & not xmas & your missing out on parties then.

Hope everyone else is ok ....a big hi to you all.

Love Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Sound like you had a great birthday.  It's a lot to pack in on a day..I'd be exhausted too!!!  

 for tomorrow!!! 

Good luck with your scan on Tuesday!    

Jen - Thinking of you.   

Susie - Sam said he's looking forward to having a kiss & cuddle with all his honourary Aunties!!!  

He's been in quarantine all weekend (poor thing!).  It's more like a pin prick rash in different places of his body, namely trunk, legs, back, neck but not all over if you know what I mean.  It's not big spots like chickenpox.  He seemed fine in himself.  We're going to the docs tomorrow & see what the diagnosis is.  The out of hours doc said it maybe a post viral rash (he was poorly on his birthday a fortnight ago).  Let's hope it's just that!  

Good night

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Get well soon little Sam!!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning all

Yes me again!! 

I thought i would start the week with a really silly joke  -

A man is speeding down a narrow mountain road, when a woman comes hurtling round the corner. He swerves to avoid her, but as she passes she leans out the window and screams 'PIG!' 
Astonished, the man turns and yells back, 'woman!' as he reaches the bend and crashes into a pig.

Laura - Did the trigger injection go ok?? wow one day to go!!

Ron - I will look forward to a cuddle form Sam   How did the doc's go??

Hi to Kyla (where's the next bump pic?) 

Hi Sue, Maddie, Fran, Lou, Hettie, Tracey & Jen

Hope you are all well.

I will buzz off now & leave you all in peace. 

Love Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Susie - LOL, been out this morning at the midwifes, seeing my cousin for lunch and then buying a new mattress this afternoon. Photo just done and I'm loading it now 

Laura - Hope your trigger went okay. Much better news on the follie front, you must be a happier camper.

Ron - Poor Sam! Hope he doesn't feel too poorly.

Ordered a skip for this weekend which we can use to get rid of the old mattress but also get rid of all our junk so we have room for these babies 

Bump is now measuring 31 weeks! Which means I will appear full term at Xmas but I will only be 30 weeks


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all

Ive been signed off until Thurs so I can have a couple more days to recover from the weekend. That will make it exactly 2 weeks that I will have been off. I also then only need to face a couple of working days before the weekend.
My hypnotherapy went well on Saturday and Im hoping that will help to nip these panic attacks in the bud. Also starting acu again next Friday which I cant wait for.

Laura loads of luck for EC tomorrow    

Hettie - Happy Birthday hun! Good luck for your scan tomorrow too. Im sure it will go really well for you.

Susie - Keep up the jokes you are a treasure! 

Kyla - love the 31 week bump picture! You are looking swell! 

Ron - Hope little Sam feels better soon. Im looking forward to meeting him and the rest of you too.

Hi and love to everyone else Ive missed
Jen xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Thanks hon. I'm only 25 weeks. Bump is measuring 31 weeks as I'm so big already!
Glad you have a few more days. 2 weeks sounds good to me, plus there is less pressure on you.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Blimey! 
So how many weeks will they take you to then


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I think they normally let you get to 37-38 if you can. As mine are non-identical they might be good sizes by 36 weeks though. Have to play it by ear nearer the time but unless I start to slow down I would say they are going to be a good size


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow Kyla that is some bump you are going to have....   

Laura - Best of luck for tommorrow what time is your ec?? Just so i can be thinking of you      

Love Susie XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

P.S Laura i will have you on a triple lucky 7 by the morning XXXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well Ec is tom at 1pm... Susie I will be feeling your PMA!!    Feeling like I ovulated 2 days ago so feeling pretty down, not had any EWCM for 2 days. Guess will just have to wait and see.    I'll let you know how I get on.

Susie - You are a little star!!!  

Kyla - Oh fab big belly!!!  

Jen - How you feeling?  Good idea to go back mid week... Mondays are always the worst!

Ron - Hows the little fella? What did Dr say?

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

Laura - OV type pain is prob the follies growing..try not to worry   Good luck tomorrow..will be thinking of you.

Susie - Love the joke..please keep them coming!!

Jen - Sending you lots of  

Kyla - Wow! What a lovely looking bump!!! How are you feeling?  

Hettie - Happy Birthday today!!!

I took Sam to the docs this am..she said he's got post viral rash (he was poorly on his birthday about 3 weeks ago).  But then it could have been something he's eaten..bright coloured food? (No!)..perhaps it's teething as babies sometimes do come out in a rash...!!! I'm going to tell people it's post viral & leave it at that!!! 

Needless to say after the visit to the doc, we've taken the red cross off our front door..went to Sing & Sign & then spent the afternoon with Fran & Teagan..all in all we had a thoroughly enjoyable day!!!

Just off to eat dinner now..spag bol anyone??

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie to wish Laura all the luck in the world for tomorrow       will be thinking of you, let me know how you get on


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Tracy - From what I remember what you looked like, doesn't Macie look like you


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning all

Just a quickie to wish Laura all the luck in the world       
You are on a triple lucky 7 now aswell hun   

Popping out for a bit & will catch up later.

Love Susie XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry me again.

Laura hope all went really well any news?

  

  

Love Susie XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - really hope it went well today for you.    I imagine you are still recovering. Take it easy. Best wishes. 

My scan went okay, but I am not ready yet. The largest follicle was about 10mm and my lining was 8mm. I have to start doing OPK tests now and go back up on Friday pm, which will be day 16, to see if I am any closer to ovulation.
Ron - I did see Liz today. She was really nice, but she didn't stop talking! Sorry, I did not get round to sending your regards, I will try and remember of Friday (if I can get a word in this time!) Glad to hear Sam is not contagious!

Hettie x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi Guys

just posting as somehow I completely missed this thread will try and catch up tom

but Laura hope all went well today

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Hope they've managed to get good quality eggies from you today.  

Hettie - Yes Liz is really friendly!!!! I went into her scanning room once & she said 'Right! Get your kit off!'!!!!! She prob won't remember me anyway as she must see 100's of people!!! Good luck with OV! 

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

I just wanted to say to Laura that I hope it went really well yesterday and they got some nice juicy eggies.

Sorry I wasnt around to wish you luck. Ive had 2 of my worst days ever and didnt stop sobbing. But I feel a bit stronger today. Im looking forward to going back to work tomorrow but Ive asked if I can do part time hours to start me off. Im worried about the crowds and trains. Im claustrophobic now it seems ever since my panic attack.

Hope you had a lovely birthday Hettie. Was this your 40th or your 39th??!?!?! Did you do anything nice? 
Good luck with your FET. Is this a natural FET (cant remember if you said before).

Ron Im so pleased that Sam is ok.

Love to you all, especially the bubble queen Susie! 

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - I think you could do with seeing a counsellor. It helped me alot, and you want to work on your issues now before they take over. {{{{BIG HUGS}}}} to you.

Saw the physio today and have come away with crutches for SPD, wrist supports for Carpol Tunnel and a three-tiered belt for my back pain. This way I can mix and match depending on how bad the day is.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all my special ladies

Well it's a lovely sunny day in essex today & i have the door open for my dogs & it's not cold it is fab.  

Laura - Still sending loads of positive vibes your way honey.      

Hettie - Glad your scan went ok & it all sounds positive. I am the bubble fairy of this thread & i will keep your bubbles on lucky 7's    

Ron - Hope you are ok & has Sam's nasty rash gone yet?   

Sue - Hope you are putting your feet up lots & looking after yourself & the "Big Fella".  

Jen - Glad you are feeling a little stronger today & that you are looking forward to work & that is a very good idea going back part time for a while. I still here for you when you need me, don't hesitate.

Kyla - Wow you sound like you are going to be the Pregnant (very!!) bionic woman with all the kit you have now got to get you through the day. Hope it all helps well.   

Hi to Fran, Lou, Tracey, & everyone hope you are all ok.

Here's a mid week joke to put a smile (well maybe) on your faces  

THE BLIND MAN

While redecorating a church, three nuns become extremely hot and sweaty in their habits, so Mother Superior says, "Let's take our clothes off, and work naked." 
The other two nuns disapprove, and ask, "What if someone sees us?" 
But the Mother Superior says, "Don't worry, no one will see us, we'll just lock the door."
So the other nuns agree, strip down and return to work. 
Suddenly, they hear a knock at the door, and grab their clothes in a panic. 
Mother Superior runs to the door and calls through, "Who is it?"
"Blind man," a man's voice comes back.
So she opens the door, and lets in the blind man, who turns to the nuns and says, "Great boobs, ladies, now where do you want these blinds?"      

Sorry   

Speak soon

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon 

Susie - yep feet up and head down, sleeping sickness has returned and when I'm not sleeping I am trying to achieve stuff  ,  so between both have missed a couple of days on here I believe  

Jen - hope your doing ok, I say it again and second Kyla - you need to speak to a counsellor to discuss your fears etc.  The longer you leave it the worse it gets until you need tranx  

Laura - good news that you had 6 follies, hope EC was ok too.

Hettie - best to get to the scan and not be ready rather than missed the boat.

Tracey - lovely new pic of little Macie, isnt she growing.

Ron - hope that rash isn't getting to Sam - worries, worries.

Fran - you in the country with weather like this 

Kyla - so glad your've got to see physio to get sorted - it really does help.  On the size front I'm not sure if you can read too much into m/ws sizes and measurements.  Dh's cousins pics made her look huge and the m/w said "she was all baby" and measured her to expect a 8 lber and a 5lber popped out - I have read of girls on FF who've been told by m/w according to measurements expect a big/small baby and a small/big baby arrived.

I saw m/w today - all's well, queried my itchy feet blood tests - the hosp only done the standard liver test and you need the specific bile test to check for this condition.    Made assumption cos of cutbacks they were checking if standard liver test was ok and if it wasn't then do bile test.  M/w asked me what I wanted to do - did I want to leave it and see if itchiness worsened (which it should do if I have it) or do I want test.    I asked for test bearing in mind if condition goes undetected result can be stillbirth !

I next see her 4 wks time which apparently means Christmas week  

My joke :_

Proof women can't read maps - cos if they could Tom Tom would be called Pam Pam  

Hope everyone's well


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Just a quickie from me.  I only got 2 eggs, 1 fertilised and I'm waiting to see if it divides.  As you can imagine I'm devasted.

Hope your all well.

XXXX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Laura

One egg is all you need sweetie!!!! This could be the one darling. I will keep thinking of you & sending lots of positive vibes. Please try & be as positive as you can be, i know it must be hard but just try your best. I am also sending tons of hugs your way.

    
   
       
Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura

 and much more, how devastating to know you had 6 follies.    Just keep   that the one and only is the strongest - seems to be so far.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh Laura, I can imagine how upset you are. It is so unfair. I really hope you get some good news about your embie soon.    
Take care,
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I know you feel gutted you've only got 2 but it's the quality & not quantity that counts.  Keep the PMA going..this might be the one hun.

Susie - Your wrist must have been aching from all the clicking on the mouse!!!

Sue - Apart from itchy & icky how are you?  You getting big?  

Kyla - I agree with what Sue said.  My hairdresser was told she was going to have a big baby..they brought her due date forward & wanted to induce her a few weeks before.  In the end, baby turned out to be an average 7lb! A lot of the bump could be fluid.

Update on Sam..rash is getting better but he projectile vomited twice at the Grandparents today, so he's obviously picked up yet another bug...poor little mite. We're looking forward to cleaning up sick tonight..NOT!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls.

Sue & Ron - I know, I'm just hoping they are big so that they are more healthy/strong if they come early.

Ron - Poor Sam. Hope he feels better soon.

Sue - How annoying they didn't do both tests in the first place. You'd think they would have asked  

Laura -  On honey, I'm sorry your EC was so disapointing but I have read many times of people getting there with the one embie. I know it's not the same situation but I only had two make it to blast from 15 embies and they were the ones that stuck so try to keep positive that this one is the strong one like Sue said. I was upset we didn't have a backup or any choice but DH told me not to write these ones off and he was right.

Nicky came over yesterday afternoon and we were playing with my doppler and she heard the babies for the first time at 13w6d. I was so happy for her 
Poppped out to the shops and picked up a few more things for my hospital bag and I have one set of nappies and wipes coming in the Tesco delivery today and then I think I have most of the stuff I need for my bag. I'm not going to buy anything else for a few more weeks now but I was feeling anxious that I had nothing. I've bought everthing in white or cream as I felt less like I was jinxing myself and I figured people will buy us colour-coded clothing anyway.

Quiet day today. Had a busy Mon-Wed so looking forward to sticking my feet up today. In fact, only got out of bed at 9.45 

Might do a spot of on-line Xmas shopping later though, just to get it sorted.

Kyla xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

Laura hope things have gone ok today and like the others said it really does only take one, i will be sending you loads of postive vibes today.

Kyla and Sue thought you might want to check out this site some very new and cool looking prams
http://www.olivers-baby-care.co.uk/Twin-Pushchairs/47scol/viewall/index.asp

Ronnie hope Sam is feeling better T is not well either and still no sleep going on here the snot is making her sick too and coughing is not helping last night she ended up staying up watching the footy with DH and is fine when awake so was running around the lounge going kick ball and yeah when ever a goal was scored ( Funny little thing) still had to resort to medised to get her to sleep bless not fun being ill.

Kyla hope those feet are up. enjoy being a lady of leisure it will be the last chance for at least a few years.

Sue don't you work too hard either

Jen My heart goes out to you at the moment I know your having a tough time but the girls are right some counselling or just an outside ear may help. there have certainly been a time when I have felt as bad as you and it was only the support of others that got me through. look after yourself you are in my prayers.

right better get back to the vat return!!

Fran

/links


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - The first one, the icandy pear, is the one I'm thinking about getting actually!  Looks most practial, but pricey of course. Luckily Mum and Dad are paying for it. The Zoom looks good too though... mmm
Hope Teagan feels better soon, too.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello Girls

Kyla - I believe the Zoom is not available until Jan, so maybe a bit tight on deadlines   My friend recommends the Nipper out and about.  Whatever pram you are thinking of before you rush to buy online do check out in a shop, number 1 on our shortlist proved no good - the handlebar wasn't adjustable and was too small for us tallies.    Also bear in mind they can only stay in upright position ie: car seat for 1 1/2 - 2 hrs.

As for being big and strong - I'll remind you of that in Wk 35 when you maybe just a bit regretting it - due to your size etc.    I have a feeling Leanne was something like 42 wks at 30 wks !    Actually I've been reading having a big baby is a bonus cos they sleep better sooner through the night due to having more fat to keep them warm and fed - which could be a plus for you with 2.

Blimey - you have a hospital bag and nappies - eek.    I did try raising the conv with DH over reusables v disposables and he said we had plenty of time to think about that  

Oh and   to blood tests - I think it's NHS cutbacks, FIL has just told DH that he may have inherited a iron overload condition which if undetected can be fatal - so DH went to Docs to have liver blood test, but they are just doing the basic liver function test and if that shows concern then they will do the one for this specific condition.

Big Fella is going to wonder why we made him - so far this year we need to tell him that he's inherited CF from DH and possibly this new thing - and DH told me before I signed up there was nothing wrong with his lot Big strong Irish stock all healthy !  

Fran - vat returns - urgh, thanks for link - I am sorted for the pram, but still shopping.  Hope Teagan feels better soon - is Patcham contagious 

Laura - hope ET news is looking positive - apparently one embie is a better bet to transfer - at least that's what they told me !

Ron - hope Sam's ok soon too.    Must be getting big - but I think cos mine's been gradual from Wk 1, it doesn't feel that way.    I had to try the skirt on that I wore to Goodwood the other day, blimey can't even see the zip - so I guess something is happening.    As for feeling - my arms and head are great  

Nicky - so glad that you are coming along well too 

Jen - hope you are ok, haven't heard from you for awhile.    Try not to think about the panic attacks - that was a one off due to shock of m/c and ERPC - I think the more you worry about having one - the more likely you are to have one.    If needs be get to the Doc and get a dose of tranx etc.

Susie  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - The Zoom allows you to tilt the seats I think. Not sure, have emailed them for a list of local suppliers so we can see when they will be in stock nearby. Do you not have a bag done yet then? I did mine early as twins tend to come early but also I felt like I really needed to do something. Bare in mind, we haven't bought anything else - cot, pram, bottles etc.. Literally this one box under my bed with 6 vests, suits etc for each (plus the nappies and wipes that were on offer). I'm sure you are way more organised than me!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well I have a grade one embie on board, 4 cell, so I really can't ask for anything more.  My lining has been great and I have a great embie now to go in it.  Agh, now 2 weeks of hell.  I'm so very scared to be positive.  I'm back to work monday as I couldn't face 2 weeks of knicker checking, I hope I've done the right thing?

Susie - You have been a star, thank you for all you support.  

Kyla - exciting looking at baby stuff.. if your folks are paying I'd go for the one you really like and don't worry about the cost.

Sue - Thanks hon, I'd be very happy with a singleton, hope you are right about it being a good bet withjust the one (not that I had a choice!!)

Ron - Hows the little fella now?

Jen - Hope your first day at work went ok.  

Fran - Enjoy the VAT returns.  

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - Yay! A 4-cell embie, grade one is perfect. Just what we wanted. I've alternated. Sometimes I worked, others I was off. This last time I was off but it was June and I fancied the sun


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think it really makes a difference, if its a good one it will stick, although being off work  this week and all the stress I feel like I should have taken a few more days so I could do some retial therapy etc!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - no, no bag packed - even DH thought I was joking when I said there was no point putting the bag away after our Cornwall trip - that's the closest it's come too - altho, have just read a list of what's required.    Your mentioning nappies has me at Tesco's right now so at least I have something whilst I wait for DH to start the conv re: reuse/disposables.      Slightly more organised in that stuff is all on order - and I sit and wait, furniture expected delivery date has passed by  , shop rang to say cot and mattress makers don't make one to fit other - so which do I want to change   - so I guess that's not coming soon.      Clothes wise I think about the same - but partly due to me knitting and good friend for telling me off already for buying cos that's what folk like to do.

Laura - that is excellent news, I think working is a great idea - it will help pass the time, just watch the stress!   I had no choice too - so allow yourself to be a little down about the other one.   

Ok back to Tesco's

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Laura

I am so happy for you !!!!that is great  news a grade one embie on board is fantastic news!!!yipeee!!!!

       
      

So happy for you hun i really am that has made my day i was thinking of you all day & sending lots of positive vibes.

Thanks i now have a great big smile on my face.      & am so happy for you & your dh.

Take care Laura & try & take and put you feet up all weekend & then take it easy when you go back to work.

Love Susie XXXX


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie girls,

Laura Im so relieved for you you are PUPO! Well done hun thats really fantastic news. Just take it easy when you can and dont do anything I wouldnt do! (ie no long walks in the woods!!) Working will definitely help to take your mind off of it but we all know how horrendous the wait is.
Im really hoping and praying for you.

Well I had my first day back and it was ok but hardly anyone knows why I was off so I didnt have to talk to anyone. I didnt see any pregnant bellies either. Luckily I only had to go in for part time today and again tomorrow so I can avoid the crowds.
The hypnosis I had for the panic attacks was brilliant and it seems to be keeping it at bay. Im not sure Ive had a chance to grieve properly yet though although today Ive had no tears yet so this is an improvement! I am starting to feel a little better so thanks for your concern. Im sure everything will be ok.
Im just despairing that I will ever have a baby. Its really because I dont have much more time that Im feeling like this. If I had all the time in the world (and of course the money) Im sure I would fall eventually but that hour glass really is running out on me. I know a couple of you on here can relate to that.

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals I just wanted to pop on here quickly before I go to my Tai Chi class

Love Jen xxx
Roll on the weekend.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Yay!!!! There is no 'right' thing to do during PUPO..do what you think is best. What's right for 1 person isn't necessarily right for the next.

Kyla & Sue - What an exciting time for you right now! Kyla, a friend of a friend is selling a lot of her twin girls' baby clothes..they are immaculate but unfortunately she's moving house, so if you're interested, let me know.

Have either of you thought of the Phil & Ted? If I could choose again, that would be on my short list. BTW, don't be tempted by a Mutsy until you try to lift one..my friend's got one & it took the both of us to lift it into my car! 

Fran - Hope Teagan manages to sleep through again. I think there's something on the sleep thread about a toddler T's age waking up & screaming in the night teething was mentioned (molar)? 

Jen - Glad today went well. Take it a step at a time & if you want to cry, cry. Don't let it all pent up.

As for you age, I was over 39 when I had Sam...Sue is <ahem> , so don't put yourself under undue pressure. 

Susie - How's the wrist

Hettie - Have you recovered from your birthday trip?

Thanks for asking about Sam. Thankfully he's back to his normal cheeky self. 

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Glad to hear Sam is better. On the clothes side, I'm only buying a few basics myself (lots of white sleep suits) as everyone has told me that you get bought loads and I don't want to waste any. That said, my sister has given me some of my nephews stuff that is in good nick so maybe a couple of pink things would be a good idea... I'll have a think on it, thanks hon.

Sue - We haven't looked at the nappy debate yet. As ours are likely to be small I'm just going with disposable to start with for the fit but I have seen some interesting looking reusable ones. They seem a lot better than they used to.
Definately time to start packing a bag Mrs! How annoying the shop didn't call you about the cot.

Jen - Well done on getting back to work. Glad it wasn't too bad for you. Each day will get better hopefully.

Had a nice lie-in until the skip turned up at 8am.  At least it's here so we can sort out some stuff today. My sister is over later as her house is still a war-zone (she's getting a room put in her attic) so I might see if she is interested in helping me out.

Kyla xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Kyla - you call 8 am a lie in   Yep skips do come early, can't believe you need one, it doesn't seem that long since you moved all that stuff in. Take it care with moving stuff.

Re; bag - yep I am underway, have my list, ordered loads of bits at Tesco's. Have you packed snacks (cousin's tip) some for DH to keep HIS strength up and occupied ! and some for you cos chances of you feeling like it or being in a position to eat when food trolley comes round and canteen being shut are  Plus it saves your DH having the excuse to keep popping out - not sure how long he would pop out for at DGH - Sainsburys I guess.

I've ordered some disposables just to get started, whilst we get organised and once up and running can switch over. Have too looked at some interesting resuables - how great you don't have to have all that folding palaver !

Ron - my niece who recently became a nanny now is the "world's expert" on babies etc - recommended the Phil & Ted - I've only seen the twin one, and I feel sorry for the lo in the behind - they seem to have a view of the back of the front one and very low to the ground - car exhausts ? So glad Sam is better.

Hettie - are you at Lister today 

Jen - so relieved that you are feeling a bit better, of course it's going to take time and you may not be over the grief for a long while - sometimes it takes the next tx plan to help you heal. _As for dont do anything I wouldnt do! (ie no long walks in the woods!!) _ don't beat yourself up over that, that is not the reason lo didn't work - ok  And as for age - forget about it and don't despair, there is time and it can happen. My m/w was recently telling me I'm a IVF youngster - she had a woman who was 46 with triplets. But I do know what you mean cos I have been your age and wondered if and when. On a personal note (and someone will be offended) but I would flag age as a reason not to stay at Barts - purely due to timings of appts/paper shuffling etc.

Laura - enjoy a few days chilling.

Susie - you make me  - cos it doesn't seem to take much from us to "put a smile on my face" - ie: just a comment about Big Fella - cheers you !

Fran - hope you manage to concentrate on the VAT and get it done.

Thinking of doing a bit of painting today - suddenly starting to feel pressure to get everything on my list done.

Good day

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all 

Just a quickie to wish you all a great day on this really lovely bright & breezy day. Well i am off to Lakeside to do some shopping with my little sis & am looking forward to meeting Laura for lunch. I am going to wear my wedding dress so she recongises me     
Don't worry Ron we will still have to sort out meeting there soon to I think Jen wants to come too. This is just a last minute decision this morning me & Laura made.

Anyway yes Sue you have "made me smile"  by thinking of you & "the big fella" it gives me lots of pleasure knowing that these things can happen for others & there is no reason it can't happen to me too.

Sorry for lack of personals will speak later if i have any energy left after all the shopping & nagging i will do today  

Take Care Love Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Susie - Enjoy shopping today.  Don't worry about me..I'm in no fit state to go traipsing around the shops!  

Sue - I borrowed Fram's P&T & took Teagan & Sam on the bus into town.  Sam was fine in the 2nd seat...lying there quite chilled & looking around & examining the wheel as I was trying to push them around M&S!!!   If we are ever lucky enough to have a 2nd one then that's the 1 I'd prob go for as they do lie quite flat.  We managed to get my Hauck & Fran's P&T in the boot of my Corolla!!

I bet BF is kicking you loads..has DH felt him kick yet? I can't wait for a cuddle!!!!  

Re bag..have you got big knickers? Even girls who didn't have a CS have said they found them to be more comfortable.  

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Time flies, we've been in the house for two years now. We need to get rid of our old mattress plus the carpet and bed from the spare room so a skip seemed best. We can have a good old sort out this way. Sadly, I can't do much to fill it today. My feet are at their worst for some time so I really need to sit with them up for a bit. Might fill a few bin liners will old junk slowly though if I can later on.

Ron - I've bought disposable big knickers. Also the thinner maternity pads as I hate feeling like I'm wearing a nappy.

Laura & Susie - Have fun shopping today.

Kyla xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all,
Laura - so pleased that you have a grade 1 embie on board! Brilliant news!  Take it easy for 2 weeks, but I think going back to work is not a bad thing. I will be working some of my 2 ww. (You've beaten me to it! ) 
Jen - glad to hear that you got through your first day at work. Hope today went well. Just take it one day at a time. The hypnosis sounds like a good idea. I so know where you are coming from about your age. I am now 40 (yuk!) and do really feel like time is flying by. I always thought I would have at least 2 children by now.  However, we have both been pregnant before, so we know our bodies can do it. And I just plan to do as much treatment as I can fit in and afford during my 40th year, and hopefully it will happen. Please!!! Try to stay positive. 
Susie - hope you had a great time at Lakeside. How did you recognise Laura?!! Where did you have lunch? Hope you had fun!
Hi to Ron, Sue, Kyla and others! (Sorry running out of time - going out for a meal tonight with some work friends!)
I had another scan at the Lister this afternoon. My lining is now 'nice and thick' and the leading follicle is 14mm. I've been testing with opks. I predict that I will surge on Sunday! If so, I phone them Mon morning. I have another scan booked for Mon afternoon. So generaly, still waiting!
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - no Dh hasn't felt Big Fella kick, I haven't either - in fact he doesn't move around much - which concerns m/w a bit, but as she always finds a strong hb, she's happy - but she has warned me straight to hosp if I'm concerned.    Dh says he's just saving his energy for later on, I think I'll go with my friend's theory that he is just a contented passive baby  

Knickers - have got those on my list, going to knacker current ones till the end and then a big lingerie treat, did look at Tesco disposables and they only have them in size 10/12 (was I there once  ) and who's that size when pg ?

Kyla - indeed time does fly, phew - really doesn't seem that long that you said you were on the move - but memory does say it was before we went to Barts.

Hettie - really good news that progress is on the way - roll on Monday.  Enjoy your meal

Jen - I second what Hettie said (I did think it, just didn't type it  )  you have been pg before so it can happen again.

Susie - has the plastic melted 

Fran - I forgot - did you enjoy Cork - I love shopping there, just seems so airy and clean.  My MIL always reminds me to check out how good M&S and Debenhams are - I just think why I've flown all this way to see shops like home 

Ok off to find something to eat.

Good evening

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I've read somewhere the disposables aren't very comfy..I bought mine in Asda! Also I used Tesco's mat towels & Kotex which I found really absorbent. 

Your placenta is prob at the front cushioning BF's blows.  Mine was at the back & felt every single kick..I'm sure my internal organs were soooooooo bruised!!

Jen & Hettie - I 3rd what Sue said!!!  

Kyla - No worries re clothes.

Gotta go..Sam's escaped!  

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I've read on the best of thread that the recommendation was for Tesco's and Kotex - so you 2nding that is enough confirmation.

I did ask where my placenta was and they just said fundus (top) - it may explain why we don't get very good scan pics too 

No stopping Sam now then - time for gates  

Sorry girls - I can feel some of you getting upset at us talking about bag packing etc.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Gate's been in place for weeks now. He's such a monkey that I need to keep an eye on him all the time!  

Have a good weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Evening all

Laura congrats on being PUPO sounds like a good one went back, sounds like a good plan going back to work too it does help to keep the mind busy.

Sue not going to cork till next weekend ( thurs actually) really looking forward to it just hoping for good weather. 

Kyla might be worth giving the homeopathic remedies a try for the swelling feet the two best in pg are Natrum Mur or Apis if you want some more advice IM me

Hettie sounds like things are going well this cycle have a good weekend and monday will bring good things 

Jen hope things went well in work and Thank F it's Friday have a relaxing weekend me thinks retail therepy is required always a good way to raise a girls spirits

Ron Teagan already has 4 molars and none caused her too much bother really think is is night terrors again common at this age plus of course the winter snot monster. BUT she did sleep through last night so hopeing for more of the same. Hope Sam is feeling better too. If you wnat to pop by tom to pick up that parcel that was delivered your welcome.

well we had a hard day, last week we lost an old family relative and good and funny man, today was the funeral no the celebration of his life, which was sad but in a good way. it does so remind me to be thankful for what I have  and remeber to live for today.

so my thought for the day is live for each day as tomorrow may bring a better one but you never know till you get there  

love to all

Fran

oh the phil and Teds is very good


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - Here's to another good night's sleep for the 3 of you!  

Although it was sad, it sounded like your relative had a good send-off.

The Snot Monster visited us too last night!  

Will pop by tomorrow pm on the way back from singing. 

Thanks

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

We are nearly on the 2nd page    

Where is everyone

Laura - PUPO hope your ok hunni


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi Tracey!

How are you honey? Hows the little one?  I'm ok ta, not gone   yet!  Back to work tom... dreading it!! 

XXXxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - How did you get on at work?

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Work was fine, busy day but took my mind off things, had AF pains since I got home,think prob just EC pains still,did alot of walking etc today which I've not done for a week!!  Struggled to get into my clothes this morning as I'm all bloated and big boobed from the drugs!

Hows you?

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

It's prob EC pain.  Drink plenty & look after yourself. I went back to work after my FET & I think I felt better for it as it stopped me from brooding & analysing every twinge!

I caught Sam's tummy bug...stay away from us!  

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no poor you.... You can catch virus's through email I'm sure!  

Hope you better soon.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Morning girls!
Laura - well done for getting through the first week without going   ! Hope work is okay today. Sit down whenever you get the chance!     I'm sending you loads of positive thoughts and best wishes!  PUPO!
Ron - hope the bug is not a bad one!  Wishing you better! 
Tracey - hi, hope you are well. I think everyone must be on ********! I am getting really tempted to try it out!

I had a scan again at the Lister yesterday and it went really well. I hadn't had a surge yet but they thought I was ready. (My lining was 11.7mm and the leading follicle was 19mm) So I had to do the Pregnyl trigger jab at 10pm last night (well, rather DH had to do it to me!) They will take my Day 3 embryos out on Saturday am and then phone me during the day to say how they are doing. I will then have the transfer on the Sunday or Monday! Quite excited now! Very happy with my experience at the Lister so far. Was getting worried about day 4 or 5 being on a Sunday, as I didn't realise they were open on a Sunday. Very useful for FET that they are. Fingers crossed I get 1 or 2 blasts!

Jen - I think the Sunday issue is something you should take into consideration when you are deciding where to go for your FET. I know Barts do transfers on Saturday mornings as I had my FET there on Sat am, but not Sundays. And they don't scan you like they do at the Lister, they just rely on OPK tests. I feel more confident this time that they will be putting the embies back at the right time.

Hope the rest of you are okay?
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - you sound very positive and am so pleased that you are "enjoying" your FET at the Lister.    If it helps, it all sounds very good news/progress and brings back memories of mine earlier this year 

You are right that closed on Sundays does make all the difference and if doing FET esp, Nat I think this is an important factor.    I remember another clinic that didn't check them on Day 4 - checked Day 3 to see they survived the thaw and then on Day 5 to see if there were any transferable, not knowing how they were or what they were doing would really   me.

Laura -  

Ron - hope you feel better soon.

Thinking of everyone else  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - Nicky came over this afternoon and we compared bumps - here is a photo. 










I'm 26 weeks, and Nicky is nearly 15 weeks. I think I win


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla - Yes I think you may have the edge just slightly!!  

Ron - You feeling better?

Hettie - Oh fab news!!!  How many beanies do you have to defrost?  Sounds like its all going well.     Lets hope we both off the booze at Chrimbo (and not because we have a water infection or something!!  )

Susie - How you hon?

I'm fine.  had cramps last night but feel ok today, had a bad head this afternoon so came bit early for a lay down.  Feel fine now.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening

I'm feeling much better today thanks...a bit of a drastic way to lose weight (don't try this out Susie!!!). It was so bad that I'd even lost my appetite!!!!  

Hettie - Ooooo...it's sounding really good!!!  We loved the Lister too but we're not biased at all!!!!!  

Laura - Try not to breathe when you're reading this & you won't catch my virus!!!  

Kyla & Nicky - Wow!!! 2 sets of twinnies born weeks apart..how lovey!  All the people will have to walk on the road when the 2 of you are out & about with your buggies!!!!   Nicky, How are you feeling?

Sue - How's BF? 

Fran - Hope Teagan is continuing to sleep through. 

Jen - Are you OK? 

Hi to everyone I've missed! Back to ********.. 

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - me thinks you won too - but it looks like you have the Big Fella and Big Bird, so no incentive for me to find a camera      So pleased to see Nicky looking and doing great 

Laura - remember cramps don't mean a thing  

Ron - glad your feeling better,  Big Fella is on a sleep day  

Reflex session today was best ever - only prob. feet starting to swell again and she said that was my lymphs, so drained them and they are looking better already.  Apparently, "women who have Reflex in pg go on to have short labours and less drugs" - so let's put it to the test and hope that's true.

Was measured for nursing bras today, they said they prefer to do it at 36 wks - cos boobies full and heavy then and back changes due to baby dropping.  But I wanted to get another box ticked, plus avoid Christmas and sales shoppers.    I knew my bra wasn't quite the right size but I kind of wish I hadn't been measured now cos I wasn't expecting what I heard and to be told they are likely to get heavier - size 44 F  

Hope everyone is well

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Sue -wow!  I'm a big girl ....but not that big! Hope they don't get too much bigger! Must be heavy!

Ron - yes, I like the system at the Lister. Sometimes I've had a bit of a wait for scans, but the free coffee machine helps! 

Laura -     Hope you are feeling okay. Stay positive. I have seven embryos to defrost, which sounds quite a lot, but three of those were only four cells on day 3, so the Lister were quite surprised Barts bothered freezing them. But hopefully they will defrost okay and suddenly do a catch up!

Kyla - that's quite a bump! 

Hi to Jen, Susie, Fran, Tracey and anyone I've forgotten!  

I start my cyclogest pessaries tonight (they usually give me spots - great ) 
Just heard that my sister-in-law (who is annoyingly perfect in everyway!) is pregnant - they only got married in Feb this year! I think she is 3 months. DH didn't get the details on the phone. I hate being a bitter/jealous person though!

Have a good evening,
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I havent been around much - been pretty much feeling sorry for myself the whole time and having pity parties.
There are some impressive bumps on this thread! 

Hettie I can beat you - some of our friends have just announced they are four months pregnant and they only got married at the end of March. I know EXACTLY how you feel.

Actually something you said has got me worried. All four of my frozen embryos were only four cell on day 3. So is that not good then? Should I not bother using them and go straight for a new IVF cycle and see if I can get more embryos in storage. I really dont know what to do. Please let me know! 

Sorry no personals as I have to pop out to Tai Chi but just wanted to wish you all my love

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - My blasts were only 5 cell on day three so don't worry too much. They might be day three but only 48 hours old (depending on when collected/fertilisted then frozen). As long as they are a good grade I'm sure they will be fine.
Sorry if my bump caused your pity party.  I hope it doesn't offend you. I used to take hope from stories like mine and Sue's but if it's too hard for you I can remove the photo.

Sue - I was a 42DD when measured last month but I can feel it's a bit tight already. Yours must be huge girl!  You're quite a skinny minny too if I remember rightly so you must look quite Jordan-esque!!!

Ron - Glad you are feeling better.

Hettie - I alwasy dug out my Clearasil for my 2ww  Seemed to stop shortly afterwards (pregnant or not) so was never sure if it was the sups or the injections. The joys of tx - you get to be all moody too! Like been 13 again (for my anyways). Good luck with the thaw.

Went into work today for my annual review but had very little sleep last night as DH is poorly (and unable to be quiet about it). So tired. Got home and could hardly move I ached so much.

Kyla xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Jen
Sorry, didn't mean to worry you. I thought you had a day 2 transfer? I think generally they like them to be 6-8 cells by day 3, but it does make a difference as to how early on day 3 they are looked at by the embryologist. (What size were the embryos that they put back in?) It is something you can discuss when you have your follow-up appointment. Do you know when that will be? 
Hope you enjoy Tai-chi!
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen -    Enjoy Tai Chi.  I used to go on a saturday morning but one morning I lent forward and threw up (heavy night the night before) and could never show my face again!!


Hettie - Enjoy the botty bombs!!    Lucky 7 a!

Sue - Hows you ?

Ron - What you getting little Sam for xmas, first year he will really appreciate pressies!!

Susie - How you doing.

Well Got all normal AF symptoms and no sore boobs.  Can't beleive I let myself get my hopes up.  Oh well back to the booze at least next week I guess!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - I'm keeping everything crossed for you   

Jen - Take all the time you need to recuperate. Try & take it a day at a time.  

Laura - I didn't have sore boobs either during my 2ww when I had my bfp with Sam.  You've done the worse of the 2 weeks...just a little bit longer..keep PMA!!!!  

Kyla & Sue - Your boobs are huge!!!!! I was only a 38B when I was pg with Sam!!!!

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Kyla - God no your picture hasnt upset me! Please dont think that at all. In fact yes it does give me hope as do all the other ladies.

No its just that this loss has brought back all the grief I felt from losing my dad last year. Its been burst wide open and last week Im hoping that I hit rock bottom and that Im not going to get any worse. I really was a sad and sorry case.
What with losing my dad and then the IVF, then the miscarriage and then the panic attacks its all been too much. So thats why I havent been around much.

Im back at work but still avoiding rush hour. But its ok and today has been the third good day on the trot so its promising.

Laura - please keep positive. Its not over yet    

Hettie, I had egg collection on the tuesday and they put them back in on the thursday. Another girl told me that that is day 3 transfer. And yes all six embryos including the two that went back were four cell but all grade ones.
So are you saying that yours were 4 on a day later then? Did I have four cell on day two then? Please clarify! 

Im just really not sure what to do whether to go for straight IVF at another clinic or let St Barts do FET. I havent got enough frosties to go to blasts at another clinic as Ive checked.

I have an appointment with the consultant at Barts next week (6th).

Any advice girls would be greatly appreciated.

Hope everyone is ok. Nice to hear that everyone's breasticles are getting nice and juicy! Mine have shrunk again but I want to go and get measured properly for a bra thats comfy. I need to update my underwear drawer as its all getting very tired looking.

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - You had 2 day transfer hon.. so your embies perfect.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Laura - read nothing - I had normal AF pains, wouldn't have bothered testing if it wasn't for the clinic needing to know, and no sore boobs on the 2 ww - in fact hardly at all til this date  

Jen - I know it's hard for you (well all of you) to bear with Kyla and myself - unfort. either way we don't win - cos we remember getting miffed that girls who got their BFP's disappeared - probably assuming we didn't want to know them anymore.    Just stay   and keep looking at our sigs - "we've been round the same running track as you and can see the finishing post - you can too - your just a lap or two behind"

As for doing FET or fresh it is a difficult one - some will say in view of age you should do as many fresh as you can while you can, in the hope of storing up lots of frosties in case the day comes when you have no eggies and that fresh cycles have a better success rate, plus it gives you a chance to add to the frosties that you have making the selection better and more choice when you defrost.    BUT FET is far less stress and cheaper - so is tempting to go with too esp. when still feeling not quite yourself.  It's a shame you haven't quite enough for blasts - but it's certainly worth taking the risk one month and doing FET - the embies you have are fine.

Whether to stay at Barts or go elsewhere - is personal - are you happy at Barts , do you feel they looked after you well   and would you like to try a nat FET - cos then I think Barts is not the answer - purely cos you have to fit their schedule which is not poss with a Nat.

Kyla & Ron - I do feel Jordan like - in fact I was going to google and see what she was - but I think I have a way to go    I was a 40DD 3 months back.  As for being skinny minny - well that was earlier this year when I was a 36C (and felt more than ample) and a top size of 12/14 - now tops come in at 22/24  

Hettie - getting excited for you - bet you can't wait for the call tomorrow  

My DH's theory is that maybe big boobs mean lots of milk needed for a big fella - we shall see !

Buffy had her tail amputated yesterday - something must have happened before we got her - she's never been able to feel it and it always drags - and last w/e for the 3rd time she dunked it in a very hot drink - all the hair fell and skin fell off - leaving it to the bone - so decided it was best for it go - gives me peace of mind now.    Poor Billy is acting as if there is a new cat in the house.

Don't really feel motivated today but should try and paint a wall.

Hope your all nice and dry out of this mucky weather.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I had no symptoms or sore boobs for my 2ww this time. My boobs only really kicked in several weeks later so hang in there still.
Had to LOL at you puking during tai-chi  How embarressing!

Ron - My boobs don't even look that big - the bump is so much bigger in comparison that my boobs look quite small really. You should see Nickys!  I meant that different from how it reads LOL

Jen - I'm glad I hadn't offended you, I would hate to add to your upset right now. I'm sorry things are still so tough for you. I really hope you get some good news soon.
Your embies are perfect then if they are Day 2. Right on track in fact. The toss up for FET or fresh is tricky. We always alternated fresh, then FET etc... (i'm not rubbing your nose in your age) but Sue has a point on doing fresh. The frosty embies will stay that age and fresh does have a better success rate but then look at Ron... Sam was a frosty.  I guess it comes down to how strong you feel and how much money you have at the time. I certainly found FET much easier but then by our last IVF I had gotten so used to it all that I didn't find that stressful either (well not as much as before if you KWIM).
I would agree on not doing a nat FET at Barts - I did one but my lining wasn't great and they went ahead anyway. I did a medicated one at my current clinic and it was much better (but then for me the clinic was a lot better too)....

Sue - Poor Buffy! Better to have it removed though, from the sounds of it she won't miss it. Ben was always funny when Harvey came back from Kitty Hospital too (Harvey has had a few stays - the most stressful of which was when he swalled 3 metres of kite string)...
Just one wall? LOL, is that in the nursery or are you being naughty and doing other DIY? I still have an empty room. DH might do the flooring this weekend but he has been poorly this week - I think he's overdone things, especially with his Dad, so I might tell him not to touch it. We can wait another week.

Nice calm day today - feet and back are so sore from yesterdays trip to work for my review that I can't really bend my ankles.

Kyla


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I'm really sorry you're going through such a c**p time.  I remember the girls here suggested counselling..maybe it is a good idea after what you've been through lately.  

Your embies are a day 2..mine were 4 cells too.  

As for fresh/FET, when we went to the Lister, we were all for having a fresh tx & then storing any leftovers with the 2 we already had.  The consultant we saw, Mr Abdalla said that we may as well use up our 2 frosties & if the FET didn't work, we would only have lost a month.  We took his advice & had them put back on day 3 & Sam is the result.  So if you don't have enough frosties like us, then maybe a day 3 which could work just as well.

Sue - Sorry to hear about Buffy..how is she coping being tail-less??

Kyla - So what do Nicky's look like then?    You rest up girl  

Laura - Hang in there hun...we're all here for you!    

Have a good afternoon everyone..off to take Sam for his 1st haircut!

Ron
x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - please don't give up yet, you never know. When is your test date? Really, really hoping you are going to be surprised! PUPO. 
You made me laugh with your Tai-Chi story. Similar thing happened to me one morning (a few years ago though) when we had to get a plumber in first thing in the morning as we had a leak in the bathroom. I had a terrible hangover. I bent down to show him the pipe in the toilet and then threw up! So embarrasing! 

Jen - hope you had another good day at work. Yes, you had a day 2 transfer, when they hope embies to be 2-4 cells, so to get six 4 cell embies is really good. Regarding whether to do a FET or IVF, it is a difficult one. I did a FET after my first failed IVF at Barts as I had 3 embies. It was a natural FET, which is what they will recommend if your periods are fairly regular and you ovulate. The month I did it, I happened not to ovulate till day 24 (they were just ablout to abandon it) but I went ahead with it but they only scanned me a couple of times so I have no idea if everything inside me was normal that month. The Lister have scanned me on day 4, day 10, day 13, day 17 so I feel I have been more closely monitored. I had the same experience as Ron when I went for my consultation at the Lister. We said we were not sure whether to do another IVF or the FET, but they said as the frozen embryos were there, why not use them first. I think I would do what Ron suggested, and see if they can defrost all four and take them on to day 3 to see which are the best. Not sure if Barts would do that. Good luck with the appointment.

Ron - hi, hope the haircut went well! Did Sam enjoy it? (Luckily, he wouldn't have had to put up with 'where are you going on holiday' talk! 

Kyla - you have made me more positive about my frozen embies if your blasts were 5 cells at day 3. I have been really obsessing about! Keeping everything crossed.

Sue - your poor cat! Hope she is recovering well! They always seem to bounce back from operations really quickly. Hope she gets used to being tail-less soon so she doesn't lose her her balance too many times! 

I am getting nervous about tomorrow. So hoping I get a good thaw rate. I imagine they might phone quite early so I think I might put my alarm on (I usually like my lie-ins on a Sat. morning!)

Enjoy your evening. It's Friday night - yeah!
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - When the Lister suggested us having the FET 1st, it confirmed our believe that it's a good clinic & one not likely to rip you off. 

Good luck for tomorrow..I've got everything crossed for you.     By the way, there is a chance that when the frosties thaw out, some could lose a cell, but that's very common so don't worry, OK?? They will grow back & multiply!!

Sam's haircut went really well (it may have something to do with bribing him with my car keys & alternating those with chocolate buttons!)  

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry not been about much this week just one of those very busy weeks.

Quick  Hi to Hettie i will have everything crossed for you at the weekend & hope all goes really well. Laura sweetie please stay positive about & don't throw in the towel yet. I am still keeping an eye on both your lucky sevens.      

Jen sweetie hope you had another good day & have a lovely weekend.

Wow more boob talk going on here than in a mans toilet      some size some of the boobies!!!!

Hope Sue, Ron, Fran, Lou, Tracey, Kyla all have a nice weekend. Sorry for lack of personals i am off out on the town with my little sister tonight for a bite to eat & a drink well in my case a diet coke   What i would do for  a nice cold Magners tonight with ice.......    sorry it has been so long since i had a little tipple.

Well have a nice one speak soon.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Ron 
Yes, we thought the same, that they did not seem to be money grabbing. I wonder who I will get for my ET (positive talk now!) We had our consultation with Jaya and she was lovely. I occasionally lurk on the Lister board and the girls always seem to be positive about all the consultants there.
Glad Sam's haircut was a success. I can imagine chocolate buttons working well!
Hettie x

Hi Susie - have a great night out!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - Will have my fingers and toes all crossed for you tomorow!!    

Ron - CAn you take me to the hairdresers?? I'd sit still for choccie buttons!

Jen - Good Luck with your decision.  

Well my boobs are back sore again!  Desperately trying to remember when they went down last time.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - We had Dr Thum who was very nice.  He is of Far Eastern origin & I was dying to ask him where he was from but as I was in a compromised position at the time I didn't feel it was the time or the place!!!  

Laura - You're so cheap!!!!!  

You've probably got playful boobs - they're probably pinching themselves as a laugh & winding you up at the same time!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - When I read my diary they were just sore-ish. The same when I started sups, before the embies went back in, so I totally discounted them. I had no real symptoms at all - apart from maybe feeling a bit more tired towards the end of the 2ww but that could have been down to me napping every afternoon too 

Hettie - I was down about my embies on day 3 being 5 cell (think a couple were 6 cell) but by day four I had 6 pre-blasts, on day five only two made it to blast and then the other four caught up a day later so they were really stop&start. Are they thawing them to grow over night or going back in the same day?

Kyla


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hettie - good luck today    I hope you didn't set the alarm too early - cos then it will seem like a long day waiting for that call !

Jen - I think you can only make the right decision once you've spoken to the Docs.  In contrast to Ron, I was tempted to do frozen but Lister were suggesting another fresh.      We only done the frozen cos DH didn't want to do anymore and wanted to use up the frosties so we had a clean slate should we really decide to stop - so glad we did use them.  I wouldn't worry about the grade or cell count - it's more worrying will they survive the thaw  

Laura  

Susie - glad to hear you are keeping busy and enjoying a night out - surely a Magners wouldn't harm    How do you know what boobie talk goes on in mens toilets  

Ron - did Sam want a number 1 or 2 

Kyla - another size change - my book says "you may notice your feet and ankles swelling now, if this is the case and for some women this means a change in shoe size, this is a permanent change" - great was a 51/2, impulsively I brought a pair of 61/2's cos they were cheap and I thought with socks be fine - but tbh I could really do with a 7  

Buff's pretty good, DH is at the Vet now for a checkup - she's never been aware of her tail - never ever groomed it, so it makes no odds to her that it's not there and cos it had no feeling she had already adjusted her balance - the main improvement is for me, I don't have to worry where she's sticking it !

I really shouldn't have painted yesterday made a complete hash of it and more work, need to buy more paint today and hope to be finished real soon - think it is time I really slowed down and started "Mat Leave".    The nursery painting is on hold cos it's fiddly stuff to do and I wanted to make sure my best bit wasn't hidden behind the chest of draws, so am doing the utility room which was damaged in last and this years building works.

Hope everyone has a good w/e - oh tomorrow we have our Mat Suite Tour  

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - My swelling started at 20 weeks. I used to be a 6-6.5 in shoes. I have one pair of size 8's that just squeeze on. No flip flops as top of feet are so round that I can't get them on 

Hettie - How did it go today?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Thinking of you


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - getting worried  

Kyla - size 8's you win again !  wouldn't advise wearing flip flops today     Mothercare mat pads label said you need "24 pads for 2 days"


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I got two boxes and the disposable pants so that I can pack it in advance. My sister recommends the Tesco bra sheilds though as she said they don't leak through...

Hettie?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls xxx

Hettie - Hope your ok   

Laura - how are you doing hunni?     not going   i hope 

Kyla - your bump is looking fantastic, how you feeling?

Sue - Hope your tour goes well today, we never had one of those   wish we had so we could have got the feel of the place (if you know what i mean)

Susie - How are you hun?

Ron - like Laura i'd sit still for choccie buttons   , bet Sam looks lovely after his hair cut 

should really get on with some housework   chat soon

Tracey xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
Well, I now have 2 embies on board, but yesterday was a VERY stressful day!
The nurse had told me, and written down on my schedule that the embryologist would phone me on Saturday, so that is what I expected. Perhaps one early morming phonecall to say how many had survived the thaw, and then another one later on in the day to say how they were doing and when to go in for ET. Well it got to 1pm and I hadn't heard anything, so phoned the number i had been given and it was an answer machine so left a message. Didn't hear anything. It got to 4pm so phoned and left another message. By 4.45pm I was getting in a real state so phoned as many different numbers as I could but it was all answer machines! DH got very angry so phoned the emergency medical number and a human picked up the phone. It was a nurse and she said the embryologist would not normally phone on the day of thaw unless there was a problem. I had not been told that!   It was definitely a mistake by the nurse. Very annoying.
Anyway, the embryologist phoned at 9am this morning and said that 5 out of the 7 had survived the thaw. Two of the five were now 8 cell and definitely ahead of the others, so could we go in today to have the transfer. So we had a 1:30 appointment. Did not have the transfer till 3pm because they were running behind, but that was ok. It gave time for one of the 8 cells to become a compacting embryo which the embryologist was v.happy about.
So I have one 8 cell and one compacting embryo inside me now. They gave us photos too! There are two other embryos (a 5 and a 6 cell) which they are going to continue to grow to see if they make it to blast, then freeze them again if they do.
Phew! Quite a wierd couple of days! Little bit disappointed they have not got to blast, but otherwise feel quite happy. 
I don't go back to work till Wed. so have a couple of days now to relax!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!
Hettie x

PS Laura


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hettie

Sorry to hear it was all a bit more stressful than it should of been. But that is Fantastic news about having such great embie's on board now.     I was having a sort of down day nothing much but just due on very shorty & always a bit grumpy & tearful, but you have made my day with your fab news. I will have everything crossed for you aswell as they are still scrossed for laura at the mo aswell anyway so all my positive vibes are being sent to you both.    

Hi to everyone else will catch up soon.

Love to all

Susie XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Sorry about the stressful day you had yesterday but what brilliant news!!!! I didn't know they can re-freeze frosties too..if they manage to get them to blast, they'll be potential siblings for the ones you have on board now!!! PUPO  

Susie - Oh no..is it that time of the month again?  I'm sure it goes round doubly fast!!!  

Laura - Remember you're still PUPO!

Sue - I never got a tour of the hospital either..in fact I was adviced against it as I was C Section & she told me that we wouldn't be able to go to the theatre..umm..what about the ward?  

You girlies would do anything for chocolate buttons!!! Here you go then...don't have them all at once!

Ron
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm....i enjoyed them sorry i got the choccie buttons first!! all gone now!!    

I know Ron it has came around quickly   i did not want to come on early this month otherwise my next af would of been end of this month & i want it to be the begining of Jan so i can make the call to Barts at the begining of Jan not at the end.......   

Thanks for the buttons  

Love Susie XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hettie - Thats fab news!!!  So when is test day?  

Susie -  How are you?  You'll have to buy me some replacement chocs when you see me next!  

Ron - Yes we are very cheap!  

Tracey - lovely to 'see' you.  Hows is Macie? Are you looking forward to your first Christmas together??  

As for me well tested this morning with an early tester but was BFN, as expected.  Still no symptoms.  

XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - My BFP 4 days early was incredibly faint and I had two implant so no-way are you out of the running yet honey.

Hettie - Despite the stress, I am glad your embies did well and are now back home with the mother-ship  Rest up.

Ron - Buttons? Darn, I'm too late


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kyla- When was your test day though... i.e how old were your embies? I figure test day should be 14dpo as thats when AF would be due,so only2 days early really and it was with one of those expensive sensitive tests, and as I have no symptoms I have given up.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Your ticker shows 4 days till your test, you naughty girl!   

Hettie - Just been thinking..I recd a call from the Lister the day after they thawed my frosties to say that both of them had made it but 1 dropped a cell.  Also they made an appt for us to go in for ET on the Tuesday (I distinctly remember them asking me 'What time would you like to come in?' as opposed to Bart's 'You're coming in at xx'!) 

Oh dear, you lot are such gannats..here's some more, be good & share..

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hettie - so relieved despite the stress your've made it.    A compacting embie sounds really encouraging too - and another good sign if the others make it to blast.  

DH reminded me when I did my first FET he distracted me with gardening, I was so worried I would miss the call and then when he said time to go, I said there was no point cos no call, he said no wonder you look sad - no call means good news something to go in for.

Laura - fat lady ain't singing yet - still could be too early and no symptoms could be too early too - my earliest was day before test date and that was only feeling tired which could have been overdoing it/late night reason  

Ron -   you didn't get offered a tour - we were asked if anyone was pre-booked for a C, and no one was but she still gave us the C talk.    They were very busy yesterday cos Brighton was closed so didn't see every room.

Are their any buttons left - no, never mind I do have a huge box of celebrations that are meant to be for my nephews that I could easily scoff very soon  

Kyla - I won't talk here cos of upsetting or boring girls - so if you have quests pm me.  I will say that it lasted an hour was all walking/standing and at the end my hips/back were seizing up.  You do wonder if it's worth it too cos if they have to close they send you somewhere else, in which case what's the point of knowing the layout etc 

Susie - Hettie's made you smile, excellent - sorry AF's not playing ball tho  

Have a good day all

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - My test was 12dpo. I was always told to wait until 16dpo but never did. So I was technically two day's early on a standard cycle but you have to allow extra days for IVF as they can take a bit longer to implant. I seem to remember Nicky had implantation bleeding at 12dpo.

Sue - I'm going to book in anways for a tour I think as I know E/C isn't looking at closing (funding-wise) until way past my EDD. I wonder what closed Btn? However, will make sure I wear my brace and take my crutches from what you have said.

Wasn't it awful weather yesterday? We drove into Brighton to pick up a storage thingy for our pc's and the rain came down so hard you could almost not see the road at one point. I was feeling much better about spending all that money on new tyres lately that's for sure! We stopped and had a lovely pub-roast on the way back which was so nice - just to get out of the house but also not to have to have cooked it 

Had a good old sort out in our study in the evening, one more job done. Just got to file all the bank statements etc I found today. I'm also going to copy all my hospital notes as apparently they take the book away and file it when you are finished with it and I like to have a record of everything.

At least the sun is shining - always makes me feel happier!

Kyla xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Brighton was closed either as no beds avail. or short staffed - same reason as applies to E/b, if E/b is closed when we need it - Conquest will be their first choice - it seems you don't get a say.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Not good then. Wonder if it makes a difference that I should be booking a date?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

booking a date for what ?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, a c-section. My consultant pretty much said at first appointment that would be our plan of action.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

well it would help guarantee being in E/b - but not sure if they would see that as a reason for a C. fortunately you do have others - they do them Mon and Weds bet. 9 and 5


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

The planned C-S is because of twins and one being transverse. Mon-Wed? We might be talking about different hospitals - E/B only do weekends according to my m/w  Are you planning on Btn? I was actually born in E/B myself so it would be nice to have mine there too.

Bloomin' cats are conspiring against me. Every time I sit down, one of them wants to come in or go out. We don't have a cat-flap as all our doors are double glaze (although I know it can be done, and it's on the to-do list) so I have to unlock the back doors all the time. Good practise of being a slave to demands I know but I just want to put my feet up!

Anyone else watching X-factor and Strictly? I just got into SCD about 2 weeks ago and I think Alesha is the best. I thought it was right that Kenny went this week and on XF the right group were kicked off too. I used to be annoyed by Same Difference but now I can see their cheese would appeal to people like my neice (aged 7)  The candles were pure genius!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

No definitely told yesterday by the m/w at E/b that C's are done on a Mon and a Weds.

No cat flaps  - drove me mad just for the last couple of days trying to keep Buffy in and letting Billy out, we have a door that can be changed so I switched it so he could let himself in - but he didn't get it, so had to keep checking otherwise he sits in the rain !


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Okay, light has finally dawned on my addled brain. I thougth you meant tours were Mon-Wed. Oh dear, not a good sign if I am already this thick   

Bless, poor Billy. Cats look so funny when they get wet. Definately going to get that sorted. Need one on our garage door too (we have the litter in our garage and keep the connecting door open but it gets cold).

Right, my mum is popping over with my Nan in a bit so I should really get off this PC and get something sorted in terms of housework. Ugh!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue/Kyla

I was told they never shut E/B whereas they shut Brighton/Worthing all the time if no beds.  However, if you're booked for a C Section & if they have no beds, they'd just say 'How about tomorrow?' so please don't panic!!!

TBH I've heard that Princess Royal in Haywards Heath is sooooooo much nicer..the girls have said it's like staying in a hotel!  When my Mum was there for a fortnight in June, she really loved the food (and she's very fussy!) as they have a special menu prepared by a famous chef (Lloyd Grossman I think!).

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Evening all,
I don't seem to be having much luck with the Lister and phonecalls. They were supposed to phone me today to say if my two others embies have made it to blast. But they haven't phoned!  Perhaps tomorrow morning? But that will be awkward as I'll be back at work. Very annoyed.
Otherwise I feel ok. Had acupuncture this evening and she said my pulse was very slippery, which is good, but I have heard that before with no success. Staying positive though. 

Laura - how are you doing? Not sure when your official test date is.....but GOOD LUCK. 

Jen - good luck with your appointment at Barts. I think it is tomorrow?? Let us know how you get on.

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - Good Luck honey,I think if you can get to blast your chances are fantastic.  

Well its 14dpo and still neg, and had some brown spotting this eve sothink its over.  Feeling very sad.  Don't think there is a way forward for us.  So not sure what we do now.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - You still have 2 days to go..when I was pg earlier this year I had spotting 2 days before my AF was due. DON'T GIVE UP YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I've hidden the fat lady & she's being gagged in the cupboard under our stairs!!!!!  

Hettie - That's not good!   Will you be able to phone them during break/lunch time?  

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Ron...if you could keep her there that would be fab!! AF is due today and got neg test this eve so it really would be a very longshot.  But thanks for keeping    for me.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Your AF will not be same as a normal month & your ticker says 2 days till test date


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I'm14 dpo so really should be getting a +ve test now... I'll be very happy to be proved wrong though.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I would LOVE to prove you wrong!!!

When did Barts say to test?


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

iam new to this site and have been posting on the norfolk board but found this on here. so i wondered if i could ask a question to kyla and everyone else

kyla i read your profile and noticed that you had the 2WW off work. do you think this made a differnce to getting your bfp?

iam starting IVF in jan 08 and my job is physical with alot of bending/stretching and lifting and i can pretty much have most time off paid for all my treatment so i think i might take the 2WW off. just wanted a few opinions really whether you guys agree or not.

what does everyone think?

good luck  to all having treatment and welldone  to those who have got bfp and hugs  to those who have not been so lucky

thankyou in advance

emma x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

16 dpo... but I think thats just silly!

Emma-  Personally I don't think it makes a huge deal of difference but I guess it depends on how physical your job is.  But if you can get it off paid then I'd say yes go for it!!


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks hun x 

any other advice from anyone?

emma x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma this thread is pretty quite these days...maybe post on peer support... yu'll get lots of replys on there.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Is 16dpo same as 14 days post ec? If it's the same then it's standard for barts.  It could be implantation bleed..only a couple more days..                

Emma - Hi.  It all depends how you feel really.  On my 1st tx I took the whole 2ww off work & got a bfn, whereas on my FET, I went back to work for the whole fortnight & got a BFP!  Like Laura said if you can get away with getting paid for the 2 weeks & you feel more comfortable staying at home, then go for it!

Good luck

Ron
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah its 14 post EC...still think its AF!!    PLease let you be right!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

That's what I thought too in July..!!! I'm ALWAYS right!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I hope you are!  

Night.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

iwannabigbelly said:


> hi all
> 
> iam new to this site and have been posting on the norfolk board but found this on here. so i wondered if i could ask a question to kyla and everyone else
> 
> ...





laurab said:


> Emma this thread is pretty quite these days...maybe post on peer support... yu'll get lots of replys on there.


Hi Emma and welcome to FF 

You've had a few replies to your same question that you posted previously on Peer Support board  Here's the link to that thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121689.0

To be honest, after 5 treatment cycles (3 fresh IVFs and 2 FETs) I don't think it's makes any difference to the success rates...it's very much personal choice. I've taken the full 2/3 weeks from EC onwards off work, I've taken 1 week off work and I've returned pretty much straight after ET...and we've had 2 chemical pregnancies (both FETs) and 3 BFNs (all fresh IVFs).

If you use the search facility on this website you'll see this is a frequently asked question so why not have a little look as you may find some helpful advise from previous threads.

Are you having your IVF at St Barts ? If not, where are you having the treatment ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Laura - testing in the eve is not the best time at all - your've been drinking and weeing all day and the hormones won't be that strong yet.  I was 6 wks before I got a anytime of day positive.    I think   he is overdue for a visit to yours  

Hettie - sorry Lister seem to be letting you do - so odd  

Emma - I think it makes no difference tbh what you do in the 2 ww - I am a stay at home girl anyway, but I've spent it bet. bed/sofa and carried on as near normal (did get told off for hoovering, cos mine wasn't a nat ttc) and this time I really did carry on - the builders had just left, there was unpacking to do, day before test I was up a step ladder hanging curtains - can't believe I did that without thinking.    I would say the main disadvantage is that time can drag (if you are not used to being at home) and you may find yourself bored and knicker and hpt watching too much.

Jen - good luck at Barts appt tomorrow - really push for the chromosome and any other tests before making a decision on fresh or frozen.

Can't believe I am back at hosp. tomorrow too  

Yucky weather today. But the forecast said Thurs was a rerun of Sun - so not sure what today is 

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
Laura - really hope Ron proves you wrong!    You must have spent a fortune on HPTs! Thinking of you. 

Emma - I am on the 2 ww at the moment. I work 3 days a week so I have gone back, but trying not to get stressed at work. Previously, I have been off work the whole 2 weeks due to 2ww falling in the school holidays, but the time really dragged. If I was you, I would take a couple of days off after ET (definitely between EC and ET as well) and then perhaps go back to work. Then again, if your job involves heavy lifting, I think I might be tempted to act on the side of caution and take the 2 weeks off. It's really an individual thing!

Sue - good luck with your hospital appointment. Hope the weather is brighter!

Disappointed with the Lister (again!), I have left messages on 2 different numbers today (luckily had some non-teaching time this morning) and they have still not phoned me back. Not getting stressed about it though. Would just be nice to know what happened to the last 2 embies! Have just e-mailed the lab office, see if I get any reply from there.
On a more positve note, I have had a metallic taste all day today! Yes, I know ,I am probably just symptom searching, but I'm pretty sure I am not imagining it. I think it is probably a bit too early though, I am only 7dpo!

Hope everyone is having a good evening. Oooh, it sounds windy out there!
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie -    All sounding very promising!!

I've only bought 2 HPT (cheeky!!) but don't have one for the morning!    Think AF will be in full flow by tomorrow anyway. 

Hi to the rest of the girls.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura, very sorry to hear that AF is on its way.   Do a test anyway tomorrow just to be sure. Really hoping you get a wonderful surprise though.
Best wishes for tomorrow 
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - Wishing you the very best of luck tomorrow   

Jen - Good luck with your appt tomorrow.

Sue - Is it a normal antenatal appt tomorrow?


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all thankyou for your advice, i think i will take as much time off as poss. if i do get board i can always go back to work and be put on light duties.

laura - how did you get on with test today? hope it was bfp for you.

sorry no more personals but still trying to follow what everyone is doing!!

emma x x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hey girls 

Just thought I would check in and say hello. Sorry Ive been such a crap fertility friend lately.

Hope you are all ok. 

Laura I was so sorry and upset to hear your news    I really hope you are wrong and that you will get your BFP. Im thinking of you darlin. Why is this so hard? 

Emma good luck with your 2ww. Hope you get good news.

Sorry if Ive missed any other important info? You will have to tell me if so.

Thanks so much ladies for all your helpful advice. Thanks to Sue and Kyla for the advice about having a fresh IVF next. I take your point about my age. And thanks Ron and Hettie for also telling me that with nat FET I would only be wasting one month. I was going to do that (have the FET first and then a fresh IVF the month afterwards). That was until I went to Barts today.....

It went really well I think, I saw Mr Davis who I thought was great. Very patient and wise! He has agreed to do the autoimmune tests for me which I will have first thing in January (on the NHS). And then treatment can start in Feb (3 periods after my miscarriage). So far so good

The thing is that if I choose to have FET I wont have a natural FET. It will be with HRT (burselerin and oestrogen). This is because I have a problem with my lining. And for this reason it doesnt matter about Barts not being open at the weekend because it doesnt matter when I ovulate. But it does mean that I waste 2 to 3 months rather than only 1, because of the drugs.

So I have to decide what treatment I want to do next, and then decide where (after I get my results of course from the autoimmune tests)

Having a fresh IVF at Barts doesnt bother me because the first time worked so their protocol obviously works for me.
What I really have a big problem with is that I will now be paying for my treatment and not getting any preferential treatment whatsoever at Barts. You all know what they are like! They are fine once you get past that door threshold and sitting in front of the specialist. The advantage with Barts is its just so convenient for my work and wont be a problem with my boss when I tell him I want to start again. I can be in work before 10am when Im at Barts and at any other clinic we are talking about 1/2 a day off. And so far Ive not had to take any of it as holiday! 

So I really need to decide where Im going to go now as well as what treatment to have next. Im leaning towards fresh IVF because of my age. Mr Davis recommended that too but then he will get more money! OHHHHHHH what am I gonna do! 
DH tells me its up to me. I dont have to decide yet but I will do so over the next few weeks. I dont suppose anyone can really help with this but just in case you can - please do so! 

What was also good about Mr Davis is that he said to ttc naturally over the next couple of months whereas the nurses at the hospital where I had the evacuation told us not to. Wahoo!!!! 

Sorry this was all very me, me, me. I love all the bump pics girls! 

I do feel a lot better now and stronger and more able to face the future. And I havent been on the threshold of a panic attack for well over a week now so Im really chuffed about that! 

Love to you all, take care ladies

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - you sound so much chirpier now - so pleased you are getting through - see it does happen in the end.      As for your dilemma I still say do a fresh - they say success rates are better, and just for peace of mind whilst your've still got eggies - so hope that you freeze as many embies as you can for siblings !  and particularly if you do want to try Blasts.

Laura -   - hope your ok, would love you to have a surprise.

Hettie - still can't believe the Lister, they must have the answer to the blasts now  - are you writing a letter.

Ron - yes it was a antenatal appt and scan.

All appts were running over an over late  , there was only one Doc in clinic and the sonographer wasn't the usual friendly one, and this one seemed a bit   - not helped by having a student assist her that kept pushing the wrong buttons.      I was a bit worried when I went in cos she said you are here cos you are worried about leakage - er no, looks like it from your notes - have you my notes.  My DH says it's normal scan, no scans are normal after 21 wks !

Itchy feet is now also itchy hands - but bloods were fine, but need to keep getting them redone - but it seems just one of those things.

Anyway, Big Fella measures only a week ahead but weighs 2 weeks ahead - I did say Big didn't I  

Kyla - on subject of closures - we were talking about it again with m/w and she said they try not to close E/b cos they don't like too, partly cos it makes the front page of the local, and then gets everyone talking about a trial to close the unit permanently - but it came close on Weds - they had no labour or post-nat beds, but with a bit of juggling and some women agreeing they were happy to go home, they got through.

Brighton do close a lot due to birth numbers and Conquest close quite a bit due to high staff sickness levels - so E/b does sound the bestest.

Well have a good day today - off to do some painting cos I did get a bit of a lecture about   so need to finish.

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi all
Jen - good to hear from you. So pleased you are feeling happier in yourself.  Glad your appointment went well. Great you can get the testing done on the NHS - that will save you a bit. Good luck with your decision making - it's difficult isn't it? As you have to have a medicated FET, I think you might be right just to go for a fresh IVF. Barts have much better success rates for fresh than frozen. Then hopefully you will get some more frosties that you can add to the 4 you have, so next time if you need it (for a sibling) you can try taking all the frosties to blast, which has a much better success rate than a straight FET (but of course you will have to take them else where for that).
The only problem I ever had with Barts was getting through on the phone and the fact they do not do blasts. Having had 3 failed treatments, it's something I really thought I had to try, hence my move to the Lister. Unfortunately, I have still had communication problems at the Lister, so in that respect it has not been that much better than Barts. You had a successful treatment there, so it might be worth sticking.
Not sure if any of that advice was helpful....just thinking aloud!

Sue - hi, the itchy feet and hands must be annoying! I hope the cold spell doesn't make them worse. Wrap up warm! 

Well, we finally heard from the Lister today about our remaining embryos. No, they did not make it to blast. It seems they did not do much at all after Sunday.(It's now Friday!) My DH phoned them today and eventually manged to speak to an embryologist who was apologetic we had not been contacted, but he told them he was not impressed. I also wrote an e-mail last night to the consultant asking her to follow it up, so I got a phone message today from the head embryologist.
Really disappointed with the Lister, was hoping they would be different to Barts. Not sure if we have just had bad luck. DH is saying if this FET is not successful, we can't use them again, we'll have to try somewhere else. But I'm not sure. The Lister have good systems in place but we happened to have 2 people make errors. Firstly, a nurse who wrote down the wrong day for when we were going to be contacted about thaw success. Then secondly, an embryologist who did not phone us on the day she said she would about the remaining embryos.
Anyway, trying not to get stressed about it! I test in a weeks time! 

Hope everyone is okay?
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - I'm so sorry to hear about the problems you've had with the Lister.  I had always managed to get through to them, although sometimes I had to wait a couple of hours & tried them again.

I hope they sent an apology email.  If you wish to complain, there is a procedure in place for that (I think I read it somewhere).  Hopefully you won't need to go anywhere else after this!!!

Jo, I agree with Hettie in that if you have to do a medicated FET you may as well go for a fresh tx.  Hope it's 4th time lucky for you  

Laura - I hope you've not been here because you've been out celebrating your good news - thinking of you!  

Sue - It's true that they don't offer any further scans after your 20 week one..you lucky thing, seeing BF again..bet he seems huge compared to the last time you saw him!  Hope you're resting!

Hi to everyone else

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all,

No surprises I'm afriad, had terrible AF last couple of days.  Just going to email barts some questions about my cycle now, and tell them about my BFN.  I really don't want to wait for answers from my  follow up as they take so long to come through.

Jen - Barts is great for me too travel wise, I just have to nip out for my scans and am back before anyone notices!  Its great.

Hettie - Sorry Lister hasn't met your expectations, however the proof is in the pudding!  I'm sure you will forgive themsome errors if you get that BFP!!  

Ron -  Hows you?

Susie - Nearly be your turn!!  

Fran-  Hope you allready for xmas?

Sue, Kyla and bumps- How you ladies?

XXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Laura - I'm really really sorry hun. Take some time out for yourself & DH.  It's prob a bit too early to say this but have you thought about going to another clinic, one that would treat you personally as opposed to one treatment fits all?

Ooo...I HATE being wrong!  

I hate this miserable weather... 

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes Ron... you said you are never wrong!!  

I need to find out from barts about why I had 6 big follies and only 2eggs, I think it may be as my EC was left to late.  I would like to have another go somewhere else even if just for closure.  But Tim thinks we should go for adoption as he doesn't think we can deal with another failed IVF.  Iguess 3 IVFs is alot to go through?  

X


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Especially 3 in a year..how about having time out & just enjoy being with each other again, then perhaps in a year or so, you'll have a clearer picture of which path you want to go? You are still young so you have time on your side.

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well my ovaries are old!  We would not rush into adoption, we would need to move first.  But if we are going to have more IVF then we would need to get straight on it as I have diminishd ovarian reserve, so not much time.  My sisters eggs are also an option, but I'm not sure how serious she is and not really sure I want her to go through IVF, I'm bit proud and don't like asking for help!  She is just 35 so once again we don't have much time.  

X


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello Ladies 

Hope you are all doing well? 

I'm here to bring you some sad news about Kyla, she has been in hospital since Tuesday with raised BP, also her bloods came back not too good either   Her kidney and liver functions are running low. She has Pre~Eclampsia and they are keeping her in hospital until her bloods and everything level out. They have also given her a steroid jab to mature the babies lungs just incase!!!!!

They are monitoring her daily to see how things go, so fingers crossed everything works out        

Will catch up soon
love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hellooooooooooo all!!! yes it's me again sorry for being so quite but my life has just had lots of fostering appointments etc this week. Where does time go?

Anyway here goes -

Laura - So sorry sweetie that this tx has not worked & i am thinking of you honey & send you a big hug & try to be strong & decide your way forward for the new year whether it be adoption or another shot at IVF.    

Nicky - Thanks for letting us know about Kyla. That is such a shame she was doing so well. Please give her my love & thoughts & prayers if you see or speak to her & tell her i am thinking of her. Hope you & your bump are keeping well. XX 

Jen - Hope you make a decision soon that you & your dh are very happy with & can look forward to the new year ahead which is going to full of challenges for lots of us on here   . take care hun & hope you have a nice shilled weekend.    

Ron - Hope you are your family & doing really well & you are all recovered from your illness. I bet Sam will love xmas more this year as he is older & will understand a little more & be able to open his own presies. All exciting stuff. take care     

Sue - Hope your painting is doing well but you are looking after yourself & not overdoing it. Glad to see the "Big Fella" is still living up to his nick name & growing well. Take Care XX   

Hettie - I have everything crossed for you honey & sorry that they mucked you about alot you really could of done without that. Main thing is that you now have your embies on board now & you look after yourself. take care XX       

A big hi to all & hope you all have a lovely weekend. We are feeling quite christmasy now & are watching Santa Claus later & have been playing carols in the car too.

Love to all

Susie XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks- Please send Kyla my love.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - I'm on afternoon release from hospital (Sue I was one of the beds oin Wed, they were full as Hastings closed twice that week!). I have to be back for 8pm for more meds and checks etc....

Not good news for me - sorry this is copy and paste but I'm not home for long and wanted to fill you in (thanks to Nicky for posting and for visiting me too!!!)

Ive been in hospital since Tuesday. I went to the midwife for a normal check-up and my blood pressure was very high so she sent me straight in to be checked. I was fully expecting it to be just a blip but unfortunately, I have pre-eclampsia and my blood levels are not good. I am now taking each day as it comes but it is looking like the babies are going to have to come early. I know lots of people are fine with Pre-E but that is normally later on in a pregnancy and with twins at 28 weeks, every day counts to avoid them being born with a disability. No idea when they will come though. Could be next week, could be after Christmas. 
Dr's scared the hell out of me on Thursday by giving me the steriod injection for the babies lungs, but it is a precaution at the moment.
I am 28 weeks on Monday so each week I can keep them in is better for them but the Drs have to balance this against how ill I might become (pre-eclampsia can cause fits and coma for the mum). Fun huh? So far, things are okay and the tablets I am taking are helping with my blood pressure are working a bit but nothing can be done about my blood levels without delivering the babies so I have to hope my levels dont increase. Its looking like I might be in hospital until they come (although if its too early it wont be Eastbourne as they only take them from 33 weeks or so).
Hopefully I will get another time-out soon and I can update you.
I am being well looked after though.
Kyla xxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kyla - Hi ya swetie. Sorry yo are going through all this but like you say the longer they stay in the more cooked they get which is fab. Hope they continue to look after you really well which it sounds like they are which is great . My thoughts will be you & your dh & babies over the coming days & i hope it all works it's self out & the medication they are giving turns around the situation for the better. You are in the best place when you go back & it sounds like they are doing a fab job of keeping a close eye on all of you. Take it really easy on your day release & take care hun. Make the most of having this rest cos believe me once they are with you you won't get one XXX        

Love Susie XX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

H all

Kyla I hope things don't happen too soon for you and the little ones get cooked a  bit more but if they don't they will be very well cared for. I also had a blip at 28 weeks and was in a for a few days but thankfully things settled down for me so I understand your concern about what happens next. take each day as it comes and rest as much as you can.

you will all be in my prayers all 4 of you I know nicky will keep you posted 

are you in the RSCH or EB both special care units are amazing Teagan was in the one at the RSCH for a week and I cannot priase the job they did enough and the way they supported me. if you need anything we are all here for you just say

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - I'm in EB but they only take 33 weeks+ babies in their SCBU. Hopefully if we have to deliver I will get Btn but one girl got Ashford!
Off out for dinner with Tom and then back to the ward for me.
Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Oh hun, I'm really sorry to hear about your news.  Please take it easy & try to rest up & watch daytime telly  .  We've got everything crossed for you. 

Nicky, thanks for keeping us posted.

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - really sorry to hear your sad news. It's all such a bummer. Take your time to decide what is right for you next. But there is no immediate rush, so make sure you have a great Christmas and spoil yourselves. Then when January comes round, you can both start to think it through. Best wishes  

Kyla - it sounds as though you have had a bit of a worrying time. I'm sure the hospital is looking after you well now. Best wishes for the rest of your pregnancy. Keep those feet up! 

Susie - sounds as though you have been busy. Your house (and car!) sound Christmassy - have you got your decorations up? Hope you have a wonderful time this Christmas with your family. 

Ron, Sue, Jen, Fran - hi, hope you have all had a good weekends! 

The 2 ww is starting to drive me mad! I'm also getting very touchy, which means DH and I keep having silly little arguments, which is something I really don't want to do at the moment!  

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing Sunday evening! I 've got to go and sort the dinner out now!
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not too much longer now Hettie.  Will there be any sneaky early testing??  

Kyla - Hope you and the babies are doing ok.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Laura
I am going to try and be good and not test early. This is mainly because I work Wed, Thur, Fri and my test date is Friday and I know I won't be able to face work if I get a negative. So my plan is to wait until Friday evening, probably about 8pm, when my DH arrives back from work and do the test then. We will then have the weekend (hopefully to celebrate!) or to drown our sorrows and not have to face anyone if it is a bfn.
Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Just a quickie girlies.

Wanted to say   to Laura. Im so sorry darling. I hope you can take time out to think about what to do next. Words cant express how sorry I am and I really dont know what to say. Thinking of you lots xxx

Kyla - Perleeeeez take it easy. Everyday now is a blessing and I hope you can cling on for as long as possible. Im sure they will keep a close eye on you and do whats best for you and the babies. Please take care of yourself xxx

No news here ladies other than to say thanks for the info and advice its really appreciated. Im thinking that I will do another fresh IVF and still not sure where to go but it will probably be at Barts. But for now Im being really good and eating low GI food to help my PCOS and to keep my BMI down. Dont worry Sue Im not doing anything silly and cutting back on nutrients. If anything Im eating much more healthily now. Still have up and down days but hey dont we all?! 

Love to you all ladies, 

Jen xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Kyla - I'm so sorry to hear of the stressful time you and the babies are going through. thinking of you.  

Laura - you too hon. Awfully hard time for you.  

Hi to everyone.

Lou
x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi ladies

hope u r all well

just wondered how much u payed for a fresh and frozen cycle at barts.

we r getting first go free but just wondered how much i need to save if it doesnt work

thanks in advance

emma  xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Very quiet on here today - hope everyone is ok? 
Lou - nice to hear from you, hope you are well. 
Jen - well done on the healthy eating! I am eating too much at the moment! I'm sure I've put on weight over the last few weeks, which is not good for me before Christmas. If I'm not allowed to have a glass of wine, I nibble instead!

I have only 3 days till I test now!  Ive been feeling v.tired, which I'm taking as a good sign and also occasionally a bit nauseous (but I might be imagining that - I am terrible for getting my hopes up ) 
I'm back to work for the next 3 days so the time should go quite quickly. 
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Think its 3K plus drugs.  Hopefully you won't need it though.  

Hettie - All good signs and hoping you will have a wee bump for xmas..  

hi to everyone else.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Emma
On my 2006-07 price list for Barts, it says IVF is £2,236, embryo freezing for 5 years is £1051 and a FET cycle is £500. Hope this is not too much of a shock! Barts are a bit cheaper than a lot of other clinics though. You also have to allow anywhere between £500 and £1000 for the drugs for an IVF cycle.
Hopefully you won't need to worry about this though, as your first free cycle will work. 
Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Laura!
My posts keep colliding!
Thanks for the  
Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - I'm having a good vibe for you... hows the boobs?


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

No boob symptoms which is annoying. 
But I have had very vivid dreams the last few nights, but then again I think I had those in my last cycle, so that might just be the cyclogest.
I am so so so hoping........ 
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - I've got everything crossed for you!!!  

Laura - Hope you're keeping well.  

Lou - Hi, how are you doing?

Ron
x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi

hettie - thanks for info at least i have an idea now. good luck testing on friday, fingers crossed 

laura - hope u r ok 

kyla - hope u and babies r well 

hello to everyone else

emma x x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

MORNING 

Not been around - seem to be far too busy and the computer room is too cold to sit in - boiler died   so quickly cadged DH's laptop while he's in meeting  

Laura -   so sorry - you seem to have some talking and thinking to do - if you really want something I think sometimes you have to swallow a bit of pride and ask for help, so if sis has hinted it maybe worth a chat to see how serious 

Hettie -   good luck - testing 8pm tonight   , if it's a BFN don't rule it out completely - think you should do a first morning one too.

Jen - glad to see your hanging in there 

Kyla - OMG what news  - thinking of you    

Nicky - thanks for update and so glad to see you doing well.

Ron - am indeed v. lucky to be still having scans - now happen every 2 wks     As for how big he is well it's hard to see cos he's so camera shy - we only have weight and leg measurement to compare.

Take care all and hello to those I know I've forgotten - Susie, Fran  ...................

Sue  - who looks more like this at the mo  

Off to Christmas party tonight !


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hettie - Good luck for tonight!   

Sue - I've just got a book through on donor conception, goes through the pros and cons, going to read it over the next few weeks, have a holiday and then make a plan.  Wow... nearly there for you!!  

I'm off to Notts now for the weekend so hope you all have nice weekend. X


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I am still in a bit of a shock and continue to pinch myself. After 10 years of not using any protection and ttc actively in the last 5. I have gotten pregnant naturally at a point when I am at a major cross road. I am almost scared to share the news.

I dont want to jink anything and will try my best to not dwell on it too much so if I don come on often its because of this.


Alexis


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all

Just a reall quicky before i drop off dh at station for another xmas nite out!!!! he has only been in once this week.

Hi Sue glad you are still well & love to you & the "Big Fella".

Alexis - Thats fab news & lots of congrtaulations sent your way. It gives the rest of us lots of hope. XX  

Hettie - Lots of      for tonights 8pm test. Best of luck hun i will be thinking of you. XX

Love to all must dash XX  

Susie XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

Guess what? I got a BFP!!!    Can't believe it - so excited!!!

DH got back at 7:30 tonight so I did the test then - it came up as a strong positive within a second or two!!!

Thanks for all your lovely wishes! 

Love Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh hettie thats absolutely brilliant honey! 
Ive got goose pimples all over. Im sooooooo pleased for you    
Im really made up for you. Heres wishing you a healthy 9 months!!!!! 

Jen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Also congratulations to Alexis it certainly does give us hope. Well done! 

Laura    xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hettie

That is fantastic news!!!!! wow that is just great i am so happy for you hun.

        
      

You have made my week sweetie.

Heres to the next 9 months .   

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie - that's great news - and if the test was BFP in the eve. of test date - I would say it must be strong hormones !  Hang on in there and enjoy each day as it comes.  Remember cramps, spotting etc - can be all part of the course.

Laura - yep I had my first shock last night when everyone was telling me how near I was !

Still cold here !
Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, quick update from me. Ive been let out for a few hours this afternoon so I could come home. The same four walls get quite boring after a while.

So far, things are okay. My blood pressure is now under control but my liver function results are rising so its still a balancing game.
One more week down. I am 29 weeks on Monday and my current goal is to get past 30 weeks (thereafter babies chances are statistically much better although I have had lots of stories of earlier twins doing fine which is good to hear).

I had a nasty tummy bug this week which was not fun but had the benefit of putting me in a side room so I dont have to keep seeing people come in and go home with their babies, which was getting a bit depressing.

I have to be back by 7pm so Im off to spend some time with Tom and my cats. Just wanted to say thanks for all your thoughts and hopefully I will still be here next weekend for another update.

Kyla xxx

PS: Hettie - saw your news. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hettie and Emu -    to you both on your    

Laura - How are you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - Honey I'm so chuffed for you.  I think if you can get to blasts or thereabouts you have such a good chance.  So when is your scan?  

Emu - Wow!    I am always so jealous of people with tubes who have the chance of a nat BFP!  How far along are you?  

Kyla - Poor you with a bug on top of everything..  hang on in there.. my friends little girl was born at 28 weeks and she is perfect.  

Tracey  - I'm ok hon, bit up and down at the moment, xmas is never a good time to be babyless. Just come back from weekend with in-laws and all there kids and 'kind wishes', people I know want to be nice but still makes me feel sh!t!!

Sue, Ron, Fran, Susie - hello!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the well wishes.

Hettie I am really happy for you and wish you the best over the coming 9 or should we say 8 months.

Tracey - I am into my 7th week and did not test until I was about 2 weeks over due as I had a couple of 3 and 4 days over due in the past and it was all false alarm. Also I am suppose to have one blocked tube and all of the test I had in the last 5 years or so showed that I was not ovulating on my own such that I did not expect that I could have a nat BFP. It just goes to show that there is still some part of the equation that only God knows why it happens.

Kyla - Do take it easy and get as much rest as possible. Two to one body. It cant be easy on your body. 

Nikky - So Glad for you as well.

Sue - 2008 is really a baby year and I do hope that everyone else join the positive vibes that is flowing.

After my last IVF this time last year, I really have had a lot of ups and down especially on the work front and it has been a trying time. My mind had been off TTC and then it happened nat.

I have decided to take the next 5 months off to a sunny country and will be back in the UK in May. Just want to give myself the best oportunity for a safe delivery. The last time was such a busy and stressful one for me.

My sleeping pattern is funny at the mo. I go to bed at about 8.30ish and up at about 3am potter around for about 1 hour or so and then back till the morning.

Ron, Lou, Susie, Fran, Jen, Laura   

Love Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Alexis - Many many congratulations.  That's such brilliant news!!!!! Has it sunk in yet?  Enjoy the next 33 weeks!!!  

Hettie - Wow wow wow!!!!!! I'm soooooooooo pleased for you hun. You take care of yourself too!!!  

Kyla - Glad you were let out for good behaviour albeit only temporarily!!   

Sue - Hope you get the boiler sorted soon...next to hungry, being cold is the worst feeling in the world.  

Laura - Look after yourself & do loads of pampering. 

Susie - Did you go to any christmas do's with your DH?

Gotta go, making christmas cards whilst Sam is still asleep!

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Morning!
Thanks for all your messages - it is still only sinking in! We are both very excited, but also trying to be a bit cautious as it is early days. We have told our parents though, as they had been getting updates all along through this cycle (my mum was so happy she couldn't stop crying on the phone!)
I phoned up the Lister this morning to inform them, so now have a scan booked for Monday 7th Jan. Can't wait!  They are going to send me a prescription to get some more cyclogest. Can anybody recommend a pharmacy that will have it in? Or will I need to order it?

Laura - hi, sorry to hear your weekend was not great. Spending time with in-laws can be so stressful. Hope you get to spend some time this Christmas just with your man, doing lots of nice things.  2008 WILL be your year. 

Alexis - congratulations on your news! Sounds like a great idea to go off to a warmer climate! Wishing you a lovely pregnancy.

Ron - thanks for recommending the Lister!! (I take back the moaning about them last week!) 
The Christmas card making sounds very creative!

Tracey - hi, happy Christmas to you and little Macie!

Sue - hope you have the boiler back on - its freezing!  I haven't had any spotting, but have had a few crampy twinges. Also had nauseous feelings, the metallic taste in my mouth and feeling really tired, so I feel the hormones must be at a good level!

Kyla - sending you lots of positive wishes! Stay snuggled up in there, babies - it's too cold out here for you!

Susie - hi, thanks for your message! Not long now till your appointment! Treat yourself to one or two drinnks over Christmas - you deserve it! 

Jen - I keep getting goose pimples too! It shows you, it can still happen when you are 40! 
Wishing you a lovely time over the Christmas holiday. 

Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - they've let me out! Not sure how long my freedom will last but I am home, in my own bed which is bliss. The most strenuous thing I have done is take my photo  I have to go back into the Day Unit for tests regularly but they say I can check my bp at home and as long as I take it easy, they think it's a better place for me to be (no more nasty tummy bugs here too which is a blessing). 

I'm happy to reach 29 weeks today, another 2-3 weeks is what we seem to be aiming for but it could change any day - especially if my blood tests show an increase in my urate levels. For now at least, I am happy to be home.

Sorry I haven't done personals, I will try to catch up when DH sorts out my laptop tomorrow (I'm at his desk and should really have my feet up).

Kyla xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

kyla

glad your home it is the best place I went mad with boredom when I was in so at home will help the bp. Teagan just saw your piccy and said hi bump! she is talking loads now and is so observant!!

Hettie and Alexis massive congrats on the BFP you both deserve it look after yourselves and those beans and enjoy the best xmas pressie ever


right gotta go octupus arms called Tegean trying to take over

fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

At last - I have heat !  - was beginning to feel "trapped" living in the one warm room, and was running out of jobs to keep me occupied in there - so glad to have freedom around the rest of the house now, still it did mean I sat down lots and sewed buttons on cardis !

Kyla - phew so glad you are declared well enough to be home,  really take it easy and see this as a warning sign      I am there for a check up on Thurs - so was going to pop in and see if they would allow a visitor - so thanks for letting us know your not there !

Hettie - signs sound promising - cautious is ok, just take each day as it comes and go to bed thanking whoever that you all made it through another day.

Alexis - congrats to you too - I guess your story is why the Docs never say 100% never likely to get pg.  Like you I had been told blocked tubes - so was surprised a couple of times to see a BFP.  Try enjoy each day and like Hettie say thank you for making it through another.

Ron - very creative, lovely Christmas card - thank you   it's only cos it was cold that I finally sat down to start writing mine let alone make them !

Laura - so sorry that you know every month there won't be a surprise BFP - but try to see it differently - every month you know there is no point wondering and hoping that AF won't turn up, and if it's as much as 2 days late spending a fortune on HPT's  

Jen - have seen your message - will write.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you all ok


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well this is it for me i am about to start my 2 & half week holiday in Bonny Scotland & then back to start my tx!!! can't believe it has all crept up so quickly   

We go to bed early tonight get up at 2am & drive all the way to somewhere called Bonnybridge where we are staying for 9 nights in a fantastic cottage  in the middle of forests & lots of great walking for us & the dogs & yep walk off all those xmas calories. We are about 20 mins in the car from Sandys family which is fab aswell for all the festive events. We then drive to the west coast i think it is to somewhere called Sandhead & stay in a cottage for the week with the sea as our garden which is just so relaxing & just what is needed before the madness that is going to start in the new year!! we stay there in an old school house with friends & family.

Sue - Have a great xmas & i have just realised is the "Big Fella" going to be an aquaruis they are great as me & dh are both aquaruis!! you look after yourself.  

Kyla - So glad they have let you out & everyday you keep them in there is just fab. Have a fab time & keep resting lady!!  

Hettie - I am so chuffed for you & you have a great xmas & take it easy & enjoy being pregnant!!  

Laura - Hun you have a great xmas & have a drink for me will you please - make it a baileys with ice as i love them at xmas!!!   

Fran - Hope you & Teagan & dh have a fab xmas.   

Alexis - congrats again & have a fab xmas!!  

Ron - You, dh & Sam have a fantastic xmas & speak in the new year.   

Jen - Hun hope you have a great xmas & look after yourself & focus like i am on the new exciting year coming ahead for us!!!    

Tracey - enjoy your first xmas with your little sweetie. XX  

Lou - Have a great xmas   

Nicky - happy xmas to you  

If i have missed anyone have a great xmas & speak in the new year.

Take Care

Love Susie XXX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - have a fab, fab holiday and a wonderful Christmas and Hogmanay.    Bonnybridge sounds like a lovely place to live.

Before you know it you will be back and the Barts day will be here  

Yes potentially Big Fella could be an Aquarian - which is the same as my DH too - in fact he has money on his b'day - but that means me hanging on  

Don't envy the 2am start tho - be careful on those roads.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sue -Well if you have him a bit early the 25th    is a great day    being Burns day & all that   nothing to do with being my b'day!!!   

We are allways careful driving don't worry. Driving overnight is best we can do it in 5-6 hours & in the day it can take up to 12!!!! it can be awful. we go to sleep for about 3-4 hours when we get there.

Take care Sue

Love Susie XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls

Susie - I don't think you will get this message now, but I hope you have a wonderful Christmas. It sounds like you are going to have a fantastic time! Hope you have taken lots of big wooly jumpers! And have a great new year! 

Sue - oooh, it must be such a relief to have the heating back on! I've got a jumper that needs a bit of darning! You could have done that! Yes, I am counting the days off till the first scan. And I am being very thankful! Really enjoying saying to myself "I'm pregnant!" (Not allowed to say it to anyone else yet.   We have told our parents and will tell our brothers at Christmas when we see them, but that will be it until the Nuchal scan, which is the important milestone for us.)

Fran - the build-up to Christmas must be getting exciting in your home. It must be great to hear Teagan saying new words all the time. Have a wonderful time!

Kyla - glad you are back at home! It would have been pretty miserable having Christmas in hospital!  Hope you are nice and relaxed and taking it very easy. 

Hi to Jen, Ron, Alexis, Laura and Tracey!  And anyone else!

I have just got back from the shops and I think I have now got all my pressies! Will probably have to go shopping again with DH on Saturday though to help him get his (and to give him a few ideas of things I might want! )

Hope you are all okay? 
Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Check up yesterday - all well, 2 of our risks are now over, the last 2 stay risks until the end - but no concerns about them at the mo.

Have been having some heaviness/pressure down below - which they said was cos Big Fella is head down and may or may not mean anything but I should come home finish finishing and getting ready and pack my bag !

So came home and painted hall - DH at the w/e demolished a wardrobe that had been dumped there for years and he found a settling crack and announced "found another job for you - crack to fill and paint".

So all that's left is to paint utility room doors - which could wait - it's just me striving for perfection.  But then why   did I decide to suddenly start painting more fish in the nursery so now have those to finish too.

Hettie - I'm still saying "I'm pregnant"  

Kyla - hope your ok.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning girls - off to Day Unit again today to see how levels etc are doing. Ones from Tuesday were encouraging so I'm hoping they haven't changed too much. Won't know until tonight though.
Nursery is nearly finished now - need to iron and hang the curtains and put up some shelves in the cupboard but otherwise it's looking good. 
Back later, Kyla xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Good luck, fingers crossed everythings settling down.

Doesn't sound like resting either tho. ironing and hanging curtains.

Oh I forgot to mention one of my remaining "at risks" - I've delegated to you - so that leaves me with one


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Which risk is that? The preemie one? If so, yep that's me. Added to the list I have several risks left. Hoping to get as far as you are now though if I can.
I'm going to iron sitting down and get DH to actually do the hanging of the curtains. When I say me, I meant I would delegate


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - the preeclampsia one - I've kept the placenta abruption one  

I hope you get this far too.

I sat down to my ironing too, the down below pressure is getting stronger - ironing sitting down doesn't feel right or looks as good but needs must.    Also painted a couple of fish.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Are you stencilling your fish or are you good enough for free-hand? I've gone for a border and then the Olly and Molly stuff from Next (cute hand-drawn looking teddy and bunny in neutrals). Really coming along now. Did you get the Groegg temp thing? I love mine.

The Pre-E is a given for me - just a matter of when I get upgraded  Went fine today though. They gave me another scan today - boy is a bit small at 2lb9 but girl is fine at 3lb3. Boy is all tucked up breach with his legs by his head so harder to measure so he might well be a bit bigger than that. Main thing is they have both grown since last scan and the placental function looked fine which gives me another week at least apparently (according to m/w anyway). Gotta call in later for blood levels but bp and protein were okay so still ticking along nicely.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Fish are freehand - but have admitted defeat and comprised a bit by buying some stickers cos it's taking me an age to do what I wanted - so it's going to look a bit odd size wise but fortunately that's the advantage of kids cartoon world isn't it 

Nope Groegg temp thing has passed me by - curious now.

Glad all sounds well for today - another week is another week - and b & g are growing nicely despite all the probs.    Good on girl for being the bigger one - don't want these boys being strongest all the time  

DH's cousin is coming tonight - and I think DH will probably expect the house to be tidy - so better try.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

This is the egg - it changes colour to let you know if the room is the right temp for the baby: http://www.grobag.com.au/range_pages.aspx?id=2

Blood levels came back v.similar to Tuesdays so all good for now 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi, hope everyone is okay? It's been very quiet on here. I expect everyone is just busy with Christmas stuff. I have just finished wrapping my presents, so I think DH and I are going to go for a walk along the seafront now. Tomorrow we are off to my parents in Norfolk for 3 days and then on to DH's family for a couple of days. From Saturday I hope we won't have to see another relative for quite a while! (You can only take so much! )
So I want to wish everyone a wonderful Christmas!   
I hope you all have a lovely time with your partners and families. 
Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nursery is done (no bedding or anything in but all basics are done). This is a link to my photo's if anyone wants a look:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyla_gunter

Kyla

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - excellent, now into 30 wks - love the new bump pic and your pics.

Hoping you all have a lovely Merry Christmas and your tree looks like this










and your DH is spoiling you like this










to make up for not getting the real pressie you want !

You are welcome to have my share of the  too.

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas girls.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry Ive not been around but been running around like a blue arsed fly to get things ready for christmas! 
Hope you are all well.

Just wanted to wish you all a very magical Christmas full of love and joy. And hope that 2008 is a great one for all of us! 

Lots of love
Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everybody

May all your wishes come true in 2008!!!

Ron
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla & Sue - Next have got loads of baby clothes in the sale on their website!!!!


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas. 

It was really busy for me over the last couple of days. At its peak I had 15 people and the last ones have just left a couple of hours ago. It really was a lot of good cheery, noisy and happy time.

I had cramps on xmas eve and was really worried for a while but it settled down.

Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Alexis - Blimey..15 people  

Please put your feet up & look after yourself.  

Ron
x


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi all

sorry to butt in on your thread like this  
I hope you all enjoyed your Christmas

Ever since Lewis was born I have had this urge to get him a sister or brother. I love him more than anything in the world. I didn't know love like this existed. 
I would really love another one before I'm 40. 
Does anybody know how it works with second IVF? I was lucky enough to get pregnant on my first IVF at Barts (wish they 'd tried it in '99 rather than put me on all other treatment for 7 years...)
Would I still be able to get another treatment on NHS or not?

Troll
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Hope you have all had wonderful Christmases - wow Alexis you certainly sounded busy !

Ron - thanks for Next tip - but Dh is reluctant to buy anything else, he says Big Fella has more things than he has, and he will only get anything if DH gets something !!!!! oops is that the start of jealousy     Did try pointing out that Dh is able to make the same shirt and jeans last all day whereas what Big Fella wears in the morning won't be the same in the evening.

Alexis - I am guessing that you are about 8-12 wks now, so the cramps should be normal and part of the course - not helped by being busy looking after 15 people maybe, if they ease up esp. on resting - then all's ok.

Troll - Lewis is gorgeous, what a lovely smile - I believe there is every chance 2nd IVF would work for you, esp as it worked first time and on your first attempt - however, there is no guarantee and I have seen girls have several attempts to get there.  Will you get another on the NHS - I think it depends on your PCT in your area, some I understand do offer 3 freebies - but then again to qualify you mustn't have children - I know if you have step-kids you don't - so you may not qualify cos you have one.    You need to speak with the Docs @ Barts and PCT in your area to see.  Good luck.

DH has been home and organising me - got me packing my bag and setting Big Fella's room ready  

Keep having fun.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - I'm back in hospital again this week. Went in for my regular check on Thursday and my protein level was high (+3) so they kept me in. I've got a free-pass this afternoon so I can eat something properly (food there is shockingly bad) and DH has a roast in the oven). Also nice to get some sunshine today.
Dr seems to think T will be okay to go to his sisters wedding on Thursday as she said she is sure I will make it to 32 weeks. This is a big relief on both fronts. 32 weeks means an immune system is forming and gives them a better chance again, another step on you know.

Sadly, my New Years eve will be in hospital and not with T for the first time in 13 years which is a shame but I guess it's good they are looking after us.

Sue - Glad you finally have your bag packed, I can't believe organised you hasn't done it already. Getting closer now! I wonder if we will be at the same time?

Ron - My sister came to see me with some Next baby clothes  Too cute but even tiny baby would swamp them right now.

Nicky came to see me last night and she has a lovely bump now too.

Not sure when I will next be home so HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!

Kyla xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Ron - Been resting ever since apart from one day when I went out to pick some fittings for the house. How is Sam and first christmas together as a family or is it second.

Sue - I do not think that I will be doing the 15 again in a long while. Yes I am now into my 9th week. I have been feeling extremely tired and not eating cos of nausea. Good to get packed and ready to go. Dont worry about the jealousy bit. Once the baby arrives you will be the one stopping him from bringing in new stuff.

Kyla - Fingers crossed and its looking better as each day passes. If being in hospital is what is best then you need to start learning to enjoy the chatter in the TV room. I am one of the people who would like to have twins and think you are so very lucky. Enjoy your time together with T and you never know you might get another pass for new year.

Troll - I agree with Sue lewis is looking really cute and best of luck with number 2

Its really quiet on the site generally. Guess peolpe are out in the sales which is where I should be as well but not feeling particularly like I wanted to go anywhere.

Have a happy holidays and wonderful new year if I do not make it to the site before then

Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girlies

Kyla - Glad to hear you've been given a temporary reprieve.  Sorry to hear you're back in tonight though..at least you know you're in the best place for your LOs.  Do they have the screens with headsets so you can watch telly in bed rather than be sociable with others if you didn't feel like it?  I agree hospital food is the pits.  When I was in last year with Sam, I was given a pasty, mash potatoes & baked beans..how pants is that  

Sue - Good to see bag is packed! Can't wait to have a cuddle with BF!!! As for DH, he ain't seen nothing yet!!!!!! Is there anything you need that you haven't got yet?

Alexis - Sickness & tired is a good sign.  You just carry on resting up..if you fancy a bit of retail therapy, there's always internet shopping!!  

Troll - Hope you have success with a sibling for Lewis.  You're probably better off asking Bart's as the policies on each PCT is different.

Laura - I've put your bubbles back to an 7.

Jen - Sending you lots of love.  

We're meeting a friend today who moved down to Devon a few years ago..the last time I saw her was just before Sam was born..it'll be really lovely to catch up on all the gossip!!

If I've missed anyone, sorry!! Have a great day  

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning All

Kyla -  , was so hoping everything was settling down for good  apart from the food it is the best place. Do we have a race on whose first 

Ron - tell me about it - I think it's an overall jealous cost thing - I keep hearing what else does he need  and how much  I'm sure his mental calculator has added all this stuff to all the previous tx's, plus building his room .........

Mind you I'm not helping we brought the cotbed in the shop and to save money I shopped online for the sheets - didn't check the sizes cos the words cotbed sheets seemed enough to me - finally unpacked them, washed and ironed and  they are too small, so so much for saving money. So is there anything else we need  yes when DH gets home going to have to tell him cotbed sheets !

Enjoy catching up with your friend.

I can't think of anything else right now, but then suddenly I do - or my friend says she visited her new nephew and it seemed really handy that they've got a ..........., so off I go again 

Dh is out this morning and my task for when he gets back is to have written a birth plan 

Alexis - tiredness and nausea are excellent symptoms and the best advice is to listen to you bod and do what it needs ie: sleep. I did try a few times not to (partly cos I never sleep in the day so what's wrong with me) but it is for the best. I'm not worried about DH being jealous - he'll get over it 

Well bag is packed but needs repacking cos the pile on top is growing -  said the bag I had chosen was far too big for one night and can't believe how I've filled it.

It seems strange us being in this country right now - usually we are somewhere hot and sunny, and tonight my Dh will find it even stranger when I finally give in to bed at 10.15 latest !

On our local news they had a couple who were ttc for 4 years, were doing the last IVF and were talking about it not working and adopting, Christmas Day she had twins - so hang on in there. 

Well everyone I wish you all a HAPPY HEALTHY NEW YEAR, and I so hope that all of you or at least one of you gets a dream come true this year.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue -  

I'm afraid once BF arrives, DH will fall head over heels in love with him that you will be relegated to second place!!!!  

As for bag..don't worry.  Let DH knows where everything is (including BF's stuff), then if you need anymore, he'll know where they are!!! Remember, there is a chance (stats 1 in 4) that you may need a CS & may have to stay a couple of nights. Do you have any night shirts with buttons at front?

Sorry, we only have a cot (room too small!) so can't even lend you any! Have you been on the boots website? They have a sale on at the mo but don't know if cotbed sheets are there though!

As for birth plan..don't take too much notice of that as it all tend to fly out of the window! My obs went through mine line by line just before my CS but didn't follow any of it, so much so that I specifically asked for DH not to be in the room when I'm having my epidural (as he's needle phobic), but he ended up holding me still whilst they put the needle in & he ended up passing out & nearly missed the birth!  

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES, WISHING YOU A HAPPY AND HEATHLY 2008

Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone! Health and Joy to all xxx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls!

HAPPY NEW YEAR! 

Hope you have all had a great Christmas and new year. We were with family over Christmas, but for new year it has just been me and DH. We didn't manage to do anything much though as I have been feeling sick and extremely tired the whole time (which I know is a good sign, so I am not moaning!)
I'm not looking forward to going back to work on Thursday though, as trying to teach while feeling like this is going to be a struggle.

Best wishes for 2008 for everyone. 
Hettie x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I just keep having this feeling that I might actually be more weeks pregnant because my last LMP was 1.5 days and I usually have 5 days although the last 2 light. My boobs are also quite heavy already and needing a bigger size.

I now appreciate it when you cant get much out of people in the initial 12 weeks. My last was relatively smooth sailing but this one has me bone tired and I am sleeping like its coming into fashion. I just thank God every day that I currently dont have to work.

Hettie - I know what you mean and if you need to pull a sicky then so be it.

Ron - Well said about Sue's BF I was thinking the same thing but wanted her to enjoy all the attention for now.

Sue and Kyla - Should we all have a vote on who 1st. 

Love

Alexis


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all

Xmas and New Year were fabby for us and Teagan absolutly loved it and even managed a ride on the pony that grandma bought for all the grand kids. ( not as posh as it sounds DH sister runs a stable for a living and needed another horse to kepp the big one happy so horse for the kids appeared) anyway she loved the horse and rode it like a pro needing no help whatso ever and has been on about it ever since!! 

her pressies went down a storm and she had sooo much fun playing with all her cousins. New york was great and we shopped till we dropped ( we had too as our bag never arrived!!! joys of standby travel but we did go upper class so I won't complain)

New Year was quite and with friends and a good cocktail book.

looking forward to this year but am very busy for the next two months so planning is of the essence fr the next 8 weeks.

also trying to think of what to do for T's 2nd birthday any ideas?
dh fancies taking her to euro diseny which sounds good but not sure if we are just setting her up for wanting huge birthdays  

right also need to try and start a healthy eating regime and start looking after myself I still need to shift the last 10lbs of baby weight so must really make an effort.

Kyla so glad your still intact so to speak was thinking of you over xmas and new year  

Alexis whenn is you scan? if your dates are out you might be much more pg so you could always ask for an earlier scan!!



love to all and I will catch up soon

Fran


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

Fran - Being a natural BFP, I do not get the benefit of the 7 week scan with the fertility clinic. My first antenatal appointment is the 14th January and I was told its for bloods and the scan on the 28th January. I am trying to get a scan done on the 14th if at all possible I have been trying to get to speak to someone but so far no luck. The wait is driving me nuts as you can imagine.

Love Alexis


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexis 

if you say you are not sure of your dates as you had a very light af the month before your bfp they may do you an early dating scan. you could always pay to have one done privately they are onlky about £100 just contact your local private hospital
or ask you fert clinic to recommend one

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Had scan and Doc checkup today - clearly they are a bit worried cos Registrar had a chat with Cons. and I need to go back for repeat checks next wk and probably wk after - Big Fella has slowed down in weight and size measurements (now under average). I was advised they need to monitor carefully now and keep an open mind as to whether he is better off in or out.

After went to Mat Ward to say hi to Kyla and was told she was earlier moved to Brighton - I asked if that meant there was developments and the m/w said you could say that - so I guess they are planning that she won't make it to 33 wks to enable her to stay at E/b. Kyla 

Alexis - the fact that you feel differently this time, you should take as a good sign. My friend and DH knew from Day 1 that this pg was different from the others - cos I was so different. Before only symptom was no AF, whereas this one the tiredness etc - so see it as a promising sign.

Ron - _"I'm afraid once BF arrives, DH will fall head over heels in love with him that you will be relegated to second place!!!!" _ -  esp, if he's a big bird.

Alexis - "_Well said about Sue's BF I was thinking the same thing but wanted her to enjoy all the attention for now"_. Should I be getting attention  What I would do for a hug right now. Maybe I have been relegated to second place.

Not too worried tho, DH says he just can't wait to get his old wife and her figure back - so maybe there is hope 

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Poor Kyla..hope the LO's hang in there for as long as possible.

BF too..hope it is just a glitch.  When is your next appt?  I'm surprised DH doesn't like your new figure..many men find a pg woman's body sexy!!!  

It is true about the attention.  When I was pg with Sam, I had loads of attention, even from people who didn't know me who would stop & ask me about my bump.  After Sam was born, I may as well not exist as all eyes (and quite rightly so!) are on Sam.  I was relegated to the person who carried him for 9 months!    It'll also feel strange that once BF arrives, you'll have to share him with everyone else, as during the past xx weeks, you've had him all to yourself. 

Fran - Have they found your cases?  Can't wait to hear from Teagan all about 'her' horse!!!    

Alexis - When I got pg naturally last year, I mentioned to my mw that I wasn't sure about my dates & she sent me for an early scan.  It maybe worth asking.  If you can't, then only 11 more sleeps... 

Laura - Hope you're OK.

Susie - Are you back from Scotland yet?  If so, did you have a good time? I missed my Scrabble partner!!! 

Hettie - Hope work went OK today.  Are you able to rest in between lessons or do you have playground monitoring duties to do?? 

Tracey - How was Macie's first Christmas?

Ron
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi all 

Kyla - thinking of you hunni  

Ron - Macies 1st christmas was great, she got lots and lots as i guess Sam did on his 1st, gawd knows where i found the room to put everything. how are you and Sam?

Sue - glad to hear BF has slowed down, how are you feeling?

Big hellos to Hettie, Fran, Laura, Emu, Susie, and anyone i have missed, must try and do some housework    anyone addicted to ********, would love to add anyone if your on there, pm me if you wouldnt mind  


Tracey xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

My appetite seems to be coming back as for once I finally tasted my food this afternoon. With the nausea, for the last couple of weeks I have literally had to force myself to eat. which meant I was not eating well and only 2 meals a day.

Sue - What you are forgetting is BF has to first arrive before you get to the next phase re your figure. that is the clue for you. I say DH is just urging you on to Gold(BF). Dont say we did not tell you. 
Hope things settle down soon and no worries.

Kyla - Still keeping my fingers crossed for a couple more weeks.

Ron - I now have one appointment for 9th January so yippee.

Tracey - Good to have to make an effort for xmas for Macie its always a joy to watch them open their presents but Macie should be too small still to take it all in. Next year should be that much better.

Fran - I say the joy of having children is watching them enjoy the things that you do for them so go for it disney is fine and a lot of fun for kids.

Hettie - Do they know at work.

Susie,  Laura, still on holidays?

Love Alexis


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Good afternoon girls!
Hope you are all well.

Alexis - I know how you feel with the eating. My whole day is based around when to eat, what to eat, how much of it to eat - I am generally feeling queasy the whole time, but yesterday I was actually sick. I had a curry the night before which I think was a bad move! Feel a bit better today, but I can't stop burping/hiccuping. It just happens without warning, which was a bit embarrasing this morning when I was out shopping!  I have not told anyone at work. I want to try and wait till after the Nuchal scan at 12 weeks. Hope you feel better soon.

Sue - I hope everything goes well at your next scans. Are you hoping to have a natural birth? Thinking of you. 

Kyla - I hope you and babies are doing okay. 

Tracey - glad to hear you and Macie had a good Christmas! Sorry, haven't gone on to ********. Tempted, but my DH has a thing about putting personal details on the computer. 

Ron - hi, hope you are well. I did have to do playground duty on Thursday - Thursday's my PD day! but i didn't go into assembly so I could have an apple (can't stop eating them at the moment!) and have a sit down.

Fran - it sounds like you had a fantastic Christmas! Good luck with the healthy eating regime! This is the first January (ever!) that I have not had to start dieting, exercising, detoxing, etc!!!

Hi to Laura, Susie (are you back yet or are you stuck in snow? ), Troll and anyone else!

Well, I made it to work on Thursday for the beginning of term and I felt okay most of the day. By the evening I started to feel v. tired. That night though (after the curry!), I could not sleep for feeling so sick and then I got this terrible headache as well. So Friday I phoned in sick for work and had a day in bed feeling really lousy. Felt much better today.
Only 2 days now till my scan on Monday!  I will be 7weeks 5days so, presuming all is well (I hoping it must be as my symptoms are so strong), we should be able to see the heartbeat(s ) quite clearly. Fingers (and everything!) crossed.

Hettie x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Sorry its been a while........ I hope you are all ok?

Just popped in really to update you with some news on Kyla, as you all know she had borderline Pre~eclampsia, then went back in hospital and was told it was mild, then things changed and it became severe, well cons then said basically babies need to be delivered asap!!! Therefore she was transferred to Brighton hospital and had baby Alexander Henry weighing just 2lb 13 & baby Isabelle Marie weighing 3lb 9. apparently both came out screaming.delivered Jan 4th just after 10am!!! As they are premature they will need to stay in intensive care for a few weeks, mummy is also recovering well! 

Got another txt from her today saying that she got to hold little Izzy for a little while earlier. little boy is too small to hold right now.......

Will catch up with you all soon, take care all

love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Nicky.

Please pass on my congratualtions and my love to Kyla and the babes.

I hope she gets to cuddle them both very soon.

XXXXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Nicky - Thanks for passing on the news.  Please send Kyla & her DH massive congratulations and love from us. Hope all come home very soon.  

Ron 
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla and DH - many congrats on the arrival of B/G - my thoughts and prayers are with the 4 of you - that the news gets better and better.  

Nicky - thanks for update and congrats to you on getting to 20 wks - good luck with scan, hope you see 2 healthy lo's and get the flavour you hope for  

Hettie - symptoms sound good - did you have these with your previous   I know it's hard when you work letting other staff down etc - but look after yourself and lo's - you are number 1 so go sick if you need too - GP can write a sick note, he can also help if sickness gets too much.      Try Ginger.

Good luck for scan tomorrow - hope you see definitely 1 hb if not 2   

As for Big Fella's birth no real decisions yet - told best not to fix my heights on anything until we have doppler scans to see how much distress he is in.

Hi to everyone else - good day.

Sue


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,


Kyla and DH so happy for you and congratulations. Good that you were able to hold Izzy and soon enough you should be able to hold baby Alex as well. Thankful that your ttc journey has all been put to the history books and you are able to know the joy of being mummy and daddy to your little ones. My prayer is that they now start to grow bigger and stronger by the day and your house is full of noise joy and laughter.   

Nicky - good to see that you are also doing well and thanks for the update. 

I just woke up and wanted to make sure I make it out of the house today. Got some shopping to do. 


Love Alexis


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

Kyla -    to you and your dh on the birth of your 2 budles of joy, can't wait to see pics 

Hope everyone is well. must go and finish dinner


Tracey xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie- Just popped in to wish you lots of luck tomorrow for your scan. Sounds like you have nothing to worry about with all those symptoms, but we will find out if its one or two!  

Kyla - hope you are all doing well.

Tracey - Have you go to go back to work soon?  

Hi to the rest of you. XXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Kyla - congratulations!!! Well done you! I really hope your two little ones continue to grow strong and healthy. I hope you recover soon, kyla, as well. Lovely choice of names! Best wishes. 

Laura - thanks for your wishes. Hope you are well and not working too hard.  I noticed on your ticker you have an appointment coming up, but wasn't sure where it was for? Have you got another appointment at Barts too?

Sue - good luck with your next scan.  I did have morning sickness with my previous pregnancy, but I don't think as bad as this. I know it eased off at 12 weeks though, so I'm counting the days.

Nicky - thanks for passing Kyla's news on. Best wishes with your own pregnancy. 

Jen - are you okay? Haven't heard from you for a while. Hope you had a great Christmas and New Year!

Hope you all have a lovely evening,
Hettie x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I went into Marks and Spencers today and its official I have gone from a 36D to a 38E. On new years day I went to spend some time with my SIL and she had a friend there who had recently given birth and while she was skinny the boobies were massive and I remember saying to myself at the rate you are going this might be you in 7 months time. She actually reminded me of Kathy Price.


Love Alexis


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emu - I bet Mr Emu is not complaining!!  

Hettie - I have an appointment at jinemed, they are based in Istanbul, they treat poor responders and have a good success rate.  They are in London in a few weeks to do consults so we just having a second opinion with them.  As for Barts my follow up is in March, but I emailed Ms T and she has given me her opinions via email.  Basically my best chance is donor, but as I had good quality embie last time she said may be worth another go.  If we decide to try again I think we will go for Turkey as it works about about the same for IVF at Barts and ICSI in Turkey including the actual holiday and food etc.  They seem to tailor everything very carefully and have responded quickly to all of my emails etc.  So we will see what they say before we make any decisions.  Good luck tom... you excited?

XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning 

Alexis - boob growth sounds like a promising symptom too   - beginning of year I was a 36C now am a 44G - so I am that Price girl  

Hettie - hope it's exciting news, was hoping the sickness this time would prove something different from your last.  

Laura - tx and a holiday in Istanbul sounds exciting and very promising - hope they sound good in person  

Trying to keep my mind elsewhere at the mo. head in sand attitude Big Fella just grew too big too soon and now has slowed down to compensate and was never meant to be a Big Fella !

The spd has worsened so much I have made myself housebound other than for appts. and may even restrict rooms in the house - the pain becomes unbearable but Doc said that is not a reason alone to deliver him early.

To make you laugh - quote from 18 yr niece

"I embarrassed myself at Anthea Turner's New Years Eve party by getting drunk and if you are going to have champagne it has to be pink cos it's the best.    Oh and whoever Eric Clapton is he does a pretty good bash".

She is now in Chamonix for a month and I thought she was employed to be a nanny - but boss has paid for her to have skiing lessons, when she gets back it's only to change cases cos they are then off to their Portugal house and she has been warned that it is likely there will be get togethers with the neighbours - who are Phil Collins and only Christiano Ronaldo (sp)  (a footballer)


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Laura - Unfortunately I am currently a no go area unless someone wants to start a world war 3. 

Sue - 44G!!!!!. You have now got me worried. I guess that was why the bra consultant adviced me not to get more than 2 at this stage and see how it goes.

Hettie - Good luck with the test today.

Started off today once again shopping online. I just bought a bed from argos I reckon I deserve a new one as my current is 12years Old.

Ron, Susie, Jen, Kyla, Nicky, Fran, Tracie     have a wonderful week.

Love Alexis


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Well I had my scan today and it showed there is one baby growing inside me!   The scanner at the Lister (Liz - who does not stop talking and my DH had to get back to work!) said she was very happy with what she could see. It was the right size for 7w5d (13mm) and the placenta was in a good position. And we saw and heard the heartbeat very clearly. So very, very happy. I can now go to the GPs tomorrow and book my appointment with the midwife. I suppose I better sort out a ticker as well! 

Alexis - you were brave having a bra-fitting! I think I will put that off as long as I can. I am normally a 34E so don't want to get much bigger. They don't seem to be at the moment, but they are too sensitive to have anyone touching them!   Rather veiny as well! (tmi??)

Sue - sorry to hear you are in pain. Not too much longer to go now though. Your neice sounds like she is hobnobbing with the rich and famous, even if she doesn't realise it! I hope she didn't go up to Eric Clapton and say "Who exactly are you?"!!!

Laura - good luck with the consultation and your decision making. Hope they are able to answer your questions. It sounds like a very good idea. There seems to be a lot of success with donor eggs. Is there a waiting list for eggs at the Jinemed? Best wishes.x 

Hettie x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hettie

Congrats on your exciting news - seeing the hb makes it seem more real now and your m/c risk has reduced considerably.  Just listen to your bod and do what it needs ie: stay in bed and sleep.  Don't expect high hopes of your GP being very excited or all actioning - some of them aren't.  When you see m/w first seems to vary mine was 8 wks but a friend was nearly 12.

Alexis - v. good advice to buy only 2 bras - it is only a few weeks ago I went up to size 42F and now back again being remeasured - ok these ones are for nursing, but still being told only to buy 2 cos once breastfeeding starts could all change again    Friends were joking early on would it be boobs or bump that would make me loose sight of my feet first !

My niece has been v. lucky to land on her feet with such an excellent job and does name drop unbelievably.    In the summer she met Ringo Starr and had no idea who he was either, her little bro said he was the voice of Thomas the Tank - but she couldn't believe he would have made enough money reading children's stories to live in a house like that - which apparently from the road looks relatively "normal" - well yes probably in that area it does  

Have a good eve all.

Sue


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Hettie - Glad all went well at the clinic and congrats re the hb its good that you were able to hear it. For most people they just see it at the mo. The fitting is not about being brave but because they had grown and my current bra was quite uncomfortable. Even the bra consultant said I did not have to remove the new one and could wear it straight away when she saw the deep lines from the ones I was wearing.

Sue - Hang in there you are at that point when all you can think of is when is dday. BF is probably trying to be considerate to mummy and not get too massive for delivery.

Laura - I hear good things about Jinemed and another friend of mine on FF went there last year and had good things to say about them.

Love Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Massive congratulations to you hun.  I'm sooooooo pleased for you. Bet you & DH were both grinning from ear to ear!!!

Re bra, not everyone's boobs go mad..I went from a 36B to a 38B, bf bra was 38D, now 34D!

Sue - Maybe BF is a fast developer??   Try not to worry..remember you're in safe hands & if the hospital thinks he's cooked, then he'll make his appearance..at least you'll be able to see your feet again!!!  

Alexis - How are you feeling??  

Laura - The clinic in Turkey sounds great...I saw a prog once about a couple who combined ivf with hol in Barbados..how stress free can that be, to be sunbathing in the am, & EC pm?? 

Susie - Welcome back!!!

Bad accident on the A23 tonight, DH got home 5 mins ago..it took him 1 hour 45 mins to do a 40 min journey.  

Ron
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls 

Hettie - great news about scan, bet you couldnt stop smiling, i know i couldnt

Laura - yep back to work soon   about 10 weeks or so, tx and holiday sounds great, good luck with your decision

Ron - how are you?

big hello to Sue, Susie, Emu, FEW, Nicky and anyone i have rudley missed  

Tracey xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - Wonderful news hon.  Thats perfect.  Donor is against the law in Turkey, we are trying again with my eggs, they use quite different drugs and are open 7 days so can do EC when I'm ready.  I do feel that Barts left me too long this time (I had 6 follies big on the friday but they couldn't do EC until the tuesday afternoon). I'm not sure how I feel about using an anonymous donor.

Tracey - 10 weeks!  Thats still a while to go!  Lucky thing.

Sue - Not long now it seems!!  

Love to the rest of you girls. X


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well hello all yes it's me!!!! oh no they say not the one that talks to much     

Well it's all been going on while i have been away   

Firstly congratulations     to Kyla & dh on the birth of there babies & i so love there names they are so lovely. Best wishes to you all & i hope you are all doing really well.    

Hettie - So pleased for you & your dh & i bet it was amazing to see your bubba & the strong heartbeat. Hope you begin to feel  better soon but it must i a weird way be feeling all these symptoms as it just shows you are well & truly pregnant!! Yipee!!    

Laura - Wow you have been busy looking into tx in Turkey hope your meeting with them goes really well & all goes ahead.    You deserve you dream hun so go & get it! 

Ron - Yep i am back but you will be thrashing me even more at scrabble as i think my brain is still asleep of left over the border in Scotland   not sure what is up with be probaly just lots on my mind but when i done the last scrabble moves they were useles   Hope Santa was really good to you & i hope Sam enjoyed xmas & all his presies.    

Sue - Sorry to hear that you are sufffering at the moment & i hope you are feeling better. Your niece sounds so funny. That is the sort of things my little sis would say. I realise our age difference(13yrs) so much then. We were out once & i said ah this is Lionel Richie & she said who!!!!!! who i said & then realised she did not have a clue    Hope your nursery is looking great & you are happy with it. Look after yourself hun & take it easy.    

Tracey - Wow 10 more weeks off work. Who will look after Macie when you go back to work?? It has flown by has'nt it?? Take care, she look a star in your profile pic.

Alexis - Sounds like everything is going along really well with you in your pregnancy. Wow boobs getting bigger....sorry my dh was about when i read that & he got quite excited at the thought that if our quest works i could get bigger boobs    bless he does'nt realise that i probarly would not want him antwhere near them  . Take care.    

Jen - Hello hun hope you are doing well & looking forward to our successfull year ahead!! lets be really positive        

Fran - Hope you had a great xmas & have a fab new year!!  

Lou - If you are about i hope you had a great xmas & have a fab new year.    

Nicky - Thnaks for updating us on Kyla & please pass on my love to her & family & tell her i am thinking of her. Hope you are doing really well & looking after yourself.   

Hi to anyone i may of missed.

Well here's what is going on with me -

My af arrived on time on the 1st Jan!!! how close was that!! i was worried i was going to come on early & not be able to start tx until next month, but it all worked out in the end as it allways does in the end. I am booked for my info day next Wend 16th Jan so should start d/r on the 21st!!! can't beleive my time has come at last  .

Well everyone here's to a fab exciting year to all of us & may all our dreams come true.

Speak soon

Lots of Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

back Susie

Hope you had a great Christmas break and looking at your moties certainly look in a good frame of mind  and wow your getting started - fab news 

I can sympathise with your sis cos whilst you and I are similar age wise - I grew up in a world of no TV/Radio so Dh and I have similar convs. esp when I hear a band with a "new record" and DH is  it's been done before.

Ron - can still see feet, cos they grew too   to the crash - saw the pics on the local news, looks like they were v. lucky drivers.

Trying not to worry about Thurs - and am keeping away from all books and internet cos there's worries out there 

Hope everyone is well and has a good eve.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

evening all

well first I have to say a massive congrats to Kyla and DH on the arrival of Henry and Isobel these first moments are so presious and I hope you get to hold them both all the time really soon. the staff in the special care unit are amazing so I know you are in good hands. Teagan was there for a week and she could not have had better care. take care of yourself too our love goes to your new family and I have said a prayer for their safe arrival home very soon.

Sue BF will be here when he is ready and the monitoring is the best thing. Teagan was born at 37+ weeks so it may be anytime so rest up. 

Niki thanks for updating us on Kyla I was out of the country so Ronnie texted me to keep me up to date. wow 20 + week for you too when is your scan? are you going to find out what flavour they are?

Susie welcome home a hurrah for getting going sounds like the plan is coming together    glad you had a nice break we love scotland it is so beautiful.

Hettie wow you must be chuffed I know when I saw T's HB as 7+5 weeks I cried soo much as I was soooo happy it made everything seem real and was so amazing. I am truly so pleased for you.

Alexis any news on a scan date for you too?

Tracey wow only 10 weeks before work!!! Macie looks so cute I cannot believe how quick that has gone mind you T will be 2 in march and I cannot believe that either.

Laura turkey sounds the right move for you may you wishes come true this year 

Lou how are you honey we have not heard from you in a while hope things are easing up after the hard times just passed.

Girls on the boobs front mine started at a meager 34B just and while pg got to a 38D now and after BF I have still stayed at a 34 DD good for me as I always wanted to be bigger shame my ass is still big too!!!

ohh Ronnie forgot to mention you too not intentional I assure just extreme tiredness, my trip was a nightmare and I have seen 4 airports in 2 days and not had enough sleep. the strike has been called off though which is good news and we have acceoted the previous deal which is also good news as I will  finaly get the back pay owed to me. hope you are ok I am working fri so will try and catch up next mon

right bed time for this weary girl

night all

Fran


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi there,

Susie - great to have you back! You bring such a positive vibe to the thread! You're fab! I'm really pleased you will be able to start treatment soon. Good luck! 

Fran - I bet you are tired with 4 airports in 2 days! And pleased to be back with Teagan and DH. Hope you had a good nights sleep back in your own bed! 

Sue - good luck for your scan. I'm sure it will be all okay. Take it easy. 

Laura - Turkey sounds a good option to go with to use your own eggs. I really do think it makes a difference being open 7 days a week - they will be doing things to suit your body, instead of doing it to suit them. I know what you mean about using an anonymous donor - I  think it is something which really needs a lot of thought and discussion. Take care. 

Thanks to everyone for their messages of congratulations. I'm 8 weeks today! Still feeling sick, especially in the morning and from about 5pm onwards. Managed to get through work ok today, that is until the cleaner got out this really strong smelling cleaner and started spraying it liberally over all the desks! I had to leave the room as I thought I was about to heave! 

Have a good evening!
Hettie x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - bit of a me post, just to update you. I will try to catch up over the week.

I went in for my regular tests on 27th Dec and protein had shot up again so I got re-admitted to hospital. Things got worse over the next few days (bp went up, swelling increased - plus Alex stopped growing two weeks ago) so I got transferred to a Brighton who are a specialist NICU hospital at 2am on 3rd Jan. Very scary ride - Eastbourne to Brighton in 23 minutes!!! They tested and examined me and decided it was time to deliver so on Friday 4th January at 10am I had a c-section and Alexander & Isabelle were born.

Both gasped at birth but needed a little help (CPAP) afterwards. They went up to the ward but I took a long time to recover as my oxygen levels were very low. I finally got to see them at 8pm just to say hello (wheeled into the NICU in my bed).

Alex was 2lb 13oz and Izzy was 3lb 9oz at birth. Both have lost around 10% of that now but they are both off oxygen support and are in the medium dependancy care section. They are having a little trouble with their feeds but my milk is now in and they hope that will help. As I had the steriod shot so early, it really made a difference and their breathing is very good. Alex took a day longer than Izzy to come off CPAP but both are now doing well.

They have been jaundiced so on & off the sun-lamp but that's quite normal.

They are my miracles and I am so happy. I have had cuddles with both and they seem to respond to our voices which is wonderful to see. The overwhelming feeling of love I have for them is nothing like I was expecting and I feel very blessed.

Once they start to take better feeds and are down to only an apnea monitor, we hope they can be transferred to our local hospital (the one I am in is 25 miles from home). This might take a week, but it could be up to three weeks. Have to take each day as it comes.

I am still sore from the c-section but have been discharged as the bed was needed so Tom drives me in, in the morning and my Dad picks me up in the afternoon - or Tom takes a half day. He is a natural doting dad and Alex looks just like him. Izzy is more like me.

Anyway, that's my news. As I said, I will try to catch up this week when I am home but I've been away for so long it might take a while.

Love Kyla xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popped in with a quick update on my 20 week scan today.......
Well both babies are doing well, I now know that I'm having a boy & a Girl (woohoo) the little boy is weighing 15 oz but little girl is a weeny bit smaller at 10oz but all growing ok. I'm back to see cons on Monday.

I can't begin to tell you how happy I am, its all my dreams come true......

Sorry its just a short message but I do hope you are all well & I must change my profile picture lol

Lots of love nicky xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hettie - nice ticker!  

Kyla- so glad they are both doing well must be a real relief.  Much love to you and the little ones.  

Nicky - Glad you and the babes are doing well, one of each too! How lovely.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - Huge congrats girlie. I had you down for two boys   

Laura - Thanks hon, hope things are going well with you. I will read back when I can and catch up properly.

Kyla xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie before i get dinner going.

Kyla - Wow glad everything is going so very well & you, Tom, Izzy & Alex are doing so well & can now the family you so very deserved. LOt of love Susie XX    

Sue - Good luck for your scan hun & hope you & bf are well.  

Hettie- thanks for your kind words i do try & be happy all the time  

Fran - wow not suprised you are knackered poor you 4 airports in two days   Hope you got a good sleep 
last night.

Nicky - Wow thats great news about your scan & also getting one of each flavour aswell. This is lovely news. take care XX

Hope everyone else is good 

Love Susie XX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

wow 12 hours sleep really does make you a new woman.

Kyla I am so pleased Alex and Izzy are doing so well this is fantastic news. that feeling of love and completness is like nothing in this world and it is impossible to put into words ( I hope everyone on this borad has the opportunity to feel that very soon)I am so glad things are going well please let us know if you need anything at anytime. I am in brighton so even if it is a lift you know where I am.

right gotta get on with dinner

night all

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I'm so pleased that you've managed to cuddle & bond with both babies.  Hope they thrive loads so you'll all be home together as a family.  Remember too you've just had a major operation so you'll need to look after yourself, which means eat well & rest, as you'll need all your strength when the babies come home with you.

Sue - Hope scan goes well tomorrow.

Nicky - Congrats on having one of each...over halfway now!

Hettie - I was like that with smells too.  It was so bad that I banned DH from wearing aftershave!! 

Fran - Glad to see you had a good night's sleep.  Have a good trip on Friday.  Sam has a booster jab Monday am then it's new term of Sing & Sign.  If he reacts well to the jab shall we meet up in the afternoon?

Off to bed..zzzz...

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - good to hear from you and glad you are at least home, but Ron's right you've had a big op so if you need to stay at home rest/sleep - I'm sure Alex and Izzy won't mind - hard call to make I'm sure.  Pleased to hear that the lo's are showing strength    - I must have missed you by about an hour.  Oh and you are more than entitled to a me post.  

Nicky - huge congrats to you for having a b and g too - mmm how are the Esperance getting so perfect at making ideal families.

Ron - erm yes off to bed - posting at 11.24  

Hettie - ooops looks like the cleaner might have a hint that's something's up with you.    The main smell prob I have is cooking - and DH believes it  

Fran - even before I was pg - I don't know how you do what you do and then offering Kyla a lift.

Susie - less than a week to go.

Jen's ok by the way she has mailed me - just waiting, planning and waiting.

Laura - I def. agree a clinic that is there for you 24/7 is so much better cos when you are ready they are ready, rather than as you discovered need to wait till next wk.    The amount of times I had w/e scans.

Have a good day everyone 

Sue


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Kyla - what wonderful news! Congratulations!! I'm so relieved the babies are doing well. Quite a scare for you, I know. Get as much rest as you can while someone else is looking after those babies. Let me tell you, you will need all your energy later! All the best to your new family.

Ah, my twins just woke up so will catch up with everyone else later. In the mean time, happy new year to you all.

take care,
Nancy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - Hello!!! Fancy meeting up sometime  

Sue - Hope the scan went well yesterday.

Kyla - Hope the LOs continue to thrive.

Hi to everyone else

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Nancy - wow 10 months  

Kyla - thinking of you and lo's  

Girls - thank you for your concern and support  

The scan showed that Big Fella's hb is strong and constant and the cord is supplying "adequate" amounts of nutrients, oxygen, blood ..........    They didn't do a growth scan cos he needs a two wk allowance - so they are happy for us to wait til next Thurs for another scan.

So overall no longer as concerned   

Now need to rest lots, just that walk to hosp. done the hips in  

Hope you all have a good day - well not weatherwise  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Glad to hear BF is doing well.  37 weeks already...where has the time gone So he'll be cooked anytime now...oooo...we can't wait for a cuddle!!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Kyla - Good to see that you have been able to come home and your wee ones are doing fine. Please do look after yourself and hopefully they should be closer to your home soon and better still at home with you soon.

Its just a short one from me as I have not been feeling too well. Should get a scan next week. This week was just to meet the midwife and get booked in for all the tests next week.

You all have a great weekend.

Love Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Alexis -   Hope you start to feel better soon.  Are you able to go to bed??


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Ron - its more a case of have you been able to leave your bed


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
What horrible weather! But at least it's Friday! 

Sue - pleased to hear your scan went well. Rest up - not long to go now! 

Alexis - sorry to hear you are not feeling well. If it's sickness and tiredness, I know how you feel - I really hope I feel better at 12 weeks. 

Ron - hi, hope you are well, and little Sam. Have a good weekend. 

Nancy - your twin boys look lovely, I'm sure they keep you busy!

Fran - hi, hope you have a lovely weekend with your family.

Susie - hope you are well. Not long till you are up at Barts now.

Kyla - glad to hear you have been able to have a cuddle. I hope you get your babies closer to you soon.

Nicky - boy and a girl is wonderful news - you must be really pleased!

Laura - hi, hope you have a fun weekend!

Jen - how are you doing? Long time since we heard from you. Hope you have managed to make your decision over what treatment to do next and where. Take care. 

I am so pleased I have got through my 3 days of work, it was a real struggle! It's so difficult keeping my pregnancy quiet. I just feel so groggy most of the time, but I can't say why!
I have my first midwife appointment on Thursday. It is the same lady I saw 2 years ago when I was pregnant before, and she was really nice, so I am looking forward it.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Hettie x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Feeling better.

Hettie - There is a form FW8 which the midwife should give to you and it entitles you to free prescription and free dental. Remember to get this when you meet next week.

Sue - You see BF is very considerate all ready. Good that all is well.

Nicky - Wonderful news one of each. So happy for you.

Nancy - I guess you will be the local expert re twins. Much as I would love to have twins a side of me keeps saying how do people cope. I pray that you continue to find the energy and are rewarded by their wonderful smile.

Lou, Ron, Fran, Susie, Jen, Laura     have a great weekend.


Love Alexis


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Super congratulations to Kyla and DH. I'm so so pleased to hear they are doing well. Lots of love to you four!

Laura - I'm thinking of going abroad at some point if it all goes pear shaped again. Got everything crosed for you.

Thanks for asking about me. I'm sorry I'm still so slow on the forum. I'm still chasing myself round like the proverbial whatever. I had my hysteroscopy with Miss Tozer. All ok apparantly. I start downregging tomorrow for my 4th IVF, this time with full on immune drugs in Nottingham. I'll be having IVIG during stimms as well as all the other lovely stuff: steroids, clexane bla bla bla. Trying not to think about it as don't want to get my hopes up again after the last times. We shall see how this mad experiment goes this time. 

Sending you all a big hello and hugs and stuff.

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Lou - Glad the op went well and I'll keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry Ive not been around. I just cant get near the PC at home anymore but I do read the threads from time to time.

Kyla I was absolutely delighted to hear that you've finally met your babies Alex and Isabelle (who is oldest?) and Im hoping they are doing really well. I read your post and I had tears in my eyes to hear about your love for them. Im soooooooo happy for you.

Susie - not long now babe! 
Sue - And you too - now long til you meet BF. 
I will keep emailing you both.

Hettie and Ron, Hello! 

Lou - Good luck for your 4th treatment. Sounds like you have a plan going on there Mrs! 

Laura - Wow fantastic - IVF in Turkey and a holiday to boot. Good on ya! 

Sorry if Ive missed anyone?! Hi to Alexis, Nicky (congrats!), Nancy, Fran

Im absolutely fine. My hormones are being kind to me and Im feeling happy at the moment. Im going to the ACU at UCH tomorrow for a first consultation. Yes Ive decided to go there next time and I will see what they have to say. Im planning on having a fresh IVF though and not a FET next. I will let you know how it goes (in due course!).

I hope you have all enjoyed your weekend. Ive had a quiet one but its been fine. Its meant catching up on a lot of chores and I always feel better when the home is tidy for once and clean too! 

Lots of love to you all 

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning and Hello to all

Hope you all had a good w/e's 

Hettie & Alexis - sorry your feeling rubbish at the mo.  Just listen to you bods, and rest/sleep if that's what's needed - your'll feel better for it and it's not for much longer.    Mind you - I'm still not taking my own med,  giving in and having 1-2 hr nap would be a much better idea - me thinks when I do give in  

I could never work out why I felt so rough and tired - I would sit in the garden and plant up a pot with flowers and was done in - Ron said do you always feel like that afterwards, no I would be onto next pot, then she asked do you usually have a nap in the afternoon - course not - well it must be the pg working then.  I s'pose so  

Alexis - I guessed Big Fella was considerate already, never disturbs me all night - knows I like my sleep  

Lou - wow good to see you coming back to fight the battle again - good luck with Notts and there plan  

Susie - getting ready for the big day  

My DH thought he was soon over all this pg malarky - oh no, one of his staff has announced hers  

Another worker phoned in sick "not sure what's wrong could be, headache, migraine, neckache, backache"  He was back next day and still hadn't decided he wrote the above on his sick note !

Sue


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls   

Hope your all well 

Nicky - great news hun, how are you?   

Kyla -   on the birth of your 2 bundles of joy, hope their doing well    and you and your dh of course

Sue - How are you? how long have you got now?

Ron - you ok?

Jen - good to hear from you, good luck with your next cycle

Lou - great to hear from you, hows the dr?

Laura , hettie, emu, fran and anyone i have missed  


Lotsa love


Tracey xxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

I finally had my scan done today and it was quite exciting to see little beany baby. Its one measuring 36mm. 

Nuchal Scan is in 2 weeks. 

Just a me post will do personals tomorrow

Alexis


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - good luck for today, hope it goes well and you have a fully stocked fridge tonight  

Alexis - that's great news, 2 wks will be here real soon  

Me off to m/w

Sue


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls
Susie - was it your appointment today at Barts? I hope it went well. 
Sue -hope your appointment went well. 
Alexis - glad your scan went well! 
Tracey - hi, hope you are well! 

Just a quickie before Corrie! Hope everyone else is fine!
Hettie x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be starting a new thread and locking this one in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them...

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125405.0

N x


----------

